# QJ Timer v3 Needed!



## Methuselah96 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Anybody with a QJ Timer v3?*

If you have a QJ timer v3, it would be really awesome if you did this because I'm trying to get QJ timers compatible with Prisma Puzzle Timer.

1. Download this version of Prisma: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62842531/PrismaPuzzleTimerQJTest.jar
2. Connect your QJ timer to the computer like you normally would
3. Set the timer trigger to the Space key
4. Go into View...StackmatDeveloperView...
5. Press Start Recording, start the timer and stop it after a couple seconds, and press Stop Recording.
6. Press Copy to Clipboard and post it in a reply to this thread or on Pastebin.

Thank you for whoever does this.


----------



## Kalluramu (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey, 
i tried doing it and it showed this in the recording window.

0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 -2 0 -7 5 27 22 19 16 15 13 12 11 9 9 8 7 6 5 5 4 3 2 1 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 -2 -2 -3 -2 -2 -3 -3 -3 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -4 -5 -5 -5 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -5 -4 -3 -3 -4 -3 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -2 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 3 3 11 13 -59 -75 -55 -57 -46 -60 -30 44 35 27 25 21 21 20 19 17 21 19 28 26 -51 -66 -45 -43 -36 -33 -30 -27 -24 -23 -23 -23 -36 29 75 52 54 45 53 49 -31 -44 -26 -30 -20 -38 -2 68 55 48 47 43 56 -9 -53 -30 -32 -25 -34 -26 50 59 42 45 37 52 14 -53 -38 -32 -28 -24 -22 -20 -19 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -9 -7 -7 -6 -5 -4 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 1 2 3 3 3 -1 2 -11 1 77 81 63 59 51 48 45 41 37 37 36 36 45 -26 -61 -39 -39 -32 -30 -29 -26 -24 -23 -26 -23 -39 6 66 46 43 39 40 47 -25 -53 -34 -34 -27 -26 -25 -22 -21 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -13 -12 -11 -10 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 0 0 -1 -4 -3 -21 32 87 65 60 52 47 45 40 37 33 35 30 43 19 -57 -51 -40 -38 -32 -30 -29 -27 -24 -27 -25 -31 -32 42 61 41 45 35 49 22 -53 -45 -34 -32 -27 -25 -24 -22 -21 -19 -17 -17 -15 -13 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -5 -5 -5 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 0 -3 -2 -12 -10 67 80 60 57 49 46 42 39 35 34 33 32 44 -18 -63 -42 -40 -33 -31 -29 -28 -26 -24 -26 -23 -40 -4 63 49 43 41 37 50 -15 -57 -37 -35 -29 -26 -25 -23 -22 -20 -18 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -7 -6 -5 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 0 0 -4 -2 -20 21 85 67 59 53 47 44 40 37 34 35 30 41 28 -50 -54 -39 -39 -32 -30 -28 -27 -25 -26 -26 -29 -37 33 64 42 45 36 47 31 -47 -49 -34 -34 -28 -26 -25 -22 -21 -19 -18 -16 -15 -14 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -8 -7 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 -2 0 -3 -3 -9 -14 58 82 59 58 49 45 42 39 35 33 34 31 45 -7 -63 -43 -40 -35 -31 -29 -28 -26 -25 -27 -23 -38 -13 59 53 43 42 37 51 -5 -59 -38 -35 -30 -28 -25 -24 -22 -20 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -12 -10 -9 -8 -7 -7 -6 -4 -5 -3 -3 -2 -1 0 0 1 1 1 2 3 2 3 2 3 4 3 4 4 1 1 -8 -6 68 80 60 62 51 66 31 -40 -31 -24 -25 -23 -37 26 68 45 47 38 46 39 -40 -53 -35 -35 -30 -27 -27 -25 -23 -24 -25 -26 -38 28 69 46 48 40 47 38 -42 -51 -35 -39 -31 -47 -7 60 44 38 36 34 44 -23 -61 -39 -39 -32 -29 -27 -26 -23 -22 -20 -18 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -9 -6 -18 -6 70 71 56 58 48 64 17 -48 -30 -29 -26 -26 -36 36 68 45 48 38 50 32 -47 -48 -35 -39 -31 -47 0 62 43 37 32 27 25 24 21 17 21 18 30 12 -65 -63 -49 -46 -39 -38 -36 -32 -31 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -18 -16 -16 -14 -12 -11 -8 -8 -9 -11 -10 -25 29 82 61 55 49 45 42 39 35 33 30 27 25 23 20 18 17 15 13 11 9 8 6 5 4 3 2 1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -3 -4 -4 -5 -6 -6 -7 -7 -8 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -7 -9 -9 -9 -8 -9 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -5 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 -1 2 4 7 21 -46 -84 -59 -61 -51 -58 -47 34 43 28 27 23 21 20 20 18 19 20 23 33 -33 -69 -46 -44 -36 -32 -30 -26 -24 -22 -23 -19 -35 8 71 53 51 47 46 55 -14 -47 -25 -29 -22 -32 -18 59 60 46 49 41 57 9 -53 -34 -32 -28 -30 -37 36 66 43 48 39 50 31 -47 -46 -33 -31 -25 -23 -21 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -11 -9 -8 -8 -5 -5 -3 -3 -2 -2 0 0 1 2 2 2 3 1 1 -6 -11 61 83 60 60 50 48 44 41 37 36 36 33 48 -7 -62 -42 -39 -34 -31 -30 -28 -26 -24 -28 -23 -38 -12 64 54 44 44 39 54 -7 -58 -38 -36 -30 -27 -25 -24 -21 -20 -19 -17 -16 -15 -12 -12 -10 -9 -9 -7 -7 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -1 -4 -1 -18 12 81 68 58 53 47 44 40 38 33 35 31 39 33 -45 -59 -40 -41 -34 -32 -30 -28 -26 -27 -27 -28 -40 25 68 44 47 38 46 38 -42 -51 -36 -35 -28 -27 -24 -23 -22 -20 -18 -16 -14 -13 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 -2 -3 -7 -16 50 83 61 57 50 46 42 40 36 34 35 31 45 1 -64 -47 -42 -37 -33 -31 -29 -28 -24 -28 -24 -37 -21 57 58 42 45 37 52 5 -58 -40 -36 -31 -26 -25 -23 -21 -20 -18 -17 -16 -14 -13 -12 -11 -10 -9 -7 -6 -5 -5 -4 -2 -3 -1 -1 -1 0 -4 -2 -16 4 77 72 58 54 47 45 41 39 35 35 33 36 39 -36 -61 -41 -41 -35 -32 -31 -29 -27 -25 -28 -26 -42 15 68 46 46 39 43 44 -33 -55 -34 -35 -28 -26 -25 -22 -20 -19 -18 -15 -15 -13 -13 -12 -10 -9 -7 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 0 0 -1 -3 -5 -19 40 86 62 59 51 47 44 40 37 34 36 31 46 12 -62 -50 -41 -38 -33 -32 -30 -29 -25 -27 -26 -34 -28 50 61 42 46 36 52 15 -55 -43 -35 -31 -27 -25 -23 -23 -20 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -12 -12 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -4 -4 -2 -4 -2 -1 -1 0 0 0 2 2 2 3 3 3 4 4 4 4 5 2 1 -4 -15 53 88 63 65 55 65 49 -32 -37 -23 -28 -21 -38 6 68 50 46 41 41 48 -23 -57 -36 -36 -29 -28 -26 -25 -23 -22 -25 -21 -39 8 67 47 45 40 41 47 -24 -55 -34 -38 -30 -43 -25 52 49 36 39 31 47 -4 -63 -44 -40 -35 -31 -29 -27 -25 -23 -21 -19 -18 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -8 -7 -14 -17 56 79 56 59 49 61 35 -40 -35 -25 -27 -23 -39 17 67 45 45 39 43 43 -31 -53 -34 -38 -29 -44 -16 55 46 36 33 26 26 23 21 18 19 18 25 24 -52 -70 -51 -49 -41 -40 -36 -34 -33 -30 -28 -26 -23 -22 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -8 -8 -11 -8 -24 10 78 65 55 51 44 41 38 36 33 30 27 24 23 21 18 17 14 13 11 9 7 6 5 4 2 2 1 0 -1 -2 -2 -3 -4 -6 -5 -5 -6 -6 -7 -6 -7 -8 -8 -7 -8 -8 -9 -9 -8 -9 -9 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -9 -9 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -7 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 6 4 20 -25 -82 -61 -58 -51 -51 -55 19 46 28 28 22 22 21 20 17 19 20 20 36 -15 -70 -50 -45 -39 -33 -32 -28 -25 -23 -24 -20 -34 -10 68 62 50 52 46 60 5 -50 -29 -29 -24 -29 -29 46 68 46 51 40 54 28 -46 -40 -30 -30 -25 -40 17 66 45 45 39 44 43 -31 -50 -31 -31 -25 -22 -20 -19 -18 -16 -14 -12 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -5 -4 -4 -3 -1 -1 0 1 1 2 2 4 2 -1 -2 -15 45 90 66 62 54 50 47 44 39 36 38 33 48 11 -60 -47 -39 -36 -30 -29 -28 -26 -23 -27 -23 -33 -25 50 59 42 45 35 50 13 -55 -41 -34 -31 -26 -25 -23 -22 -19 -18 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -8 -6 -6 -5 -5 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 1 -4 -2 -15 -3 76 77 60 57 48 45 42 38 35 34 33 34 42 -28 -63 -41 -40 -34 -32 -30 -29 -26 -24 -27 -25 -41 6 65 46 43 39 39 46 -25 -56 -35 -34 -28 -26 -24 -22 -21 -19 -17 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -9 -9 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 0 -1 -5 -4 -21 32 87 64 59 53 47 44 41 37 34 36 31 43 19 -57 -51 -39 -38 -32 -31 -29 -27 -25 -27 -24 -31 -32 42 61 41 45 34 49 22 -51 -45 -34 -32 -27 -26 -24 -22 -21 -20 -17 -17 -15 -14 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -3 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -3 -3 -11 -10 67 80 60 58 48 46 42 39 36 33 33 32 44 -18 -63 -41 -40 -34 -32 -30 -28 -26 -25 -27 -24 -39 -4 62 49 43 41 38 49 -14 -56 -36 -35 -29 -26 -25 -23 -22 -20 -18 -17 -15 -14 -12 -12 -11 -10 -8 -7 -6 -6 -4 -4 -3 -3 -1 -1 0 1 -4 -2 -19 21 85 67 59 54 47 44 40 38 34 35 30 40 27 -50 -55 -39 -39 -33 -31 -29 -27 -25 -26 -25 -29 -36 33 63 42 46 36 47 31 -47 -49 -35 -34 -28 -25 -24 -23 -21 -19 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -8 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -1 -2 -1 0 0 0 2 2 2 2 3 3 3 4 4 4 4 3 0 0 -17 34 87 64 63 56 57 58 -16 -41 -22 -28 -20 -34 -11 62 55 43 44 36 52 -5 -58 -39 -36 -31 -28 -27 -26 -23 -23 -26 -22 -37 -10 64 55 45 45 39 53 -7 -59 -37 -39 -34 -39 -38 40 56 37 40 31 46 15 -58 -48 -39 -36 -31 -29 -26 -25 -24 -22 -20 -17 -17 -16 -13 -12 -11 -10 -8 -7 -6 -6 -6 -9 -9 -23 38 81 58 59 50 56 51 -28 -41 -25 -29 -22 -38 -2 67 52 46 44 41 52 -16 -59 -36 -39 -32 -41 -33 47 53 37 35 28 27 24 22 19 19 20 21 31 -35 -73 -51 -49 -41 -38 -36 -34 -32 -29 -27 -25 -23 -21 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -11 -9 -7 -11 -7 -20 -7 69 70 54 53 44 43 40 36 34 32 28 26 23 22 19 17 16 14 12 10 9 7 6 4 3 2 1 0 0 -2 -2 -4 -4 -5 -5 -6 -6 -6 -6 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -6 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -6 -5 -5 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 -1 -1 0 5 2 19 -8 -81 -69 -59 -57 -50 -63 -1 51 30 29 24 22 21 20 19 19 21 18 34 4 -67 -55 -45 -40 -34 -31 -28 -25 -23 -24 -20 -28 -23 53 66 47 52 42 58 23 -46 -34 -27 -26 -23 -36 28 70 47 50 42 50 43 -35 -46 -29 -33 -24 -40 -2 66 51 46 44 41 53 -15 -56 -35 -33 -26 -24 -22 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -10 -8 -6 -6 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 0 0 1 2 2 3 2 -2 1 -16 25 86 67 61 54 48 45 42 39 35 36 32 42 28 -49 -53 -38 -37 -30 -30 -28 -26 -24 -26 -25 -29 -35 37 66 44 47 38 49 31 -49 -48 -35 -33 -27 -26 -24 -22 -21 -20 -18 -17 -15 -14 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 1 -3 -2 -9 -13 58 80 59 56 48 46 41 39 35 34 34 31 46 -9 -65 -44 -41 -35 -33 -31 -30 -27 -25 -28 -25 -40 -13 63 54 44 44 38 53 -7 -60 -39 -36 -30 -27 -26 -24 -22 -22 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -6 -4 -3 -3 -1 -1 -1 0 -4 -2 -17 13 81 68 57 53 46 44 40 37 34 34 31 39 33 -45 -59 -40 -40 -33 -31 -30 -29 -26 -26 -27 -28 -39 26 68 44 46 38 46 39 -42 -52 -35 -35 -28 -27 -24 -23 -21 -19 -18 -17 -14 -13 -12 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -6 -5 -5 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 -2 -3 -6 -17 49 82 60 58 50 45 42 39 36 34 35 30 46 1 -63 -47 -41 -37 -33 -32 -29 -28 -26 -27 -25 -36 -21 58 57 43 45 37 53 4 -59 -40 -36 -31 -27 -26 -24 -22 -19 -19 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -11 -10 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 -4 -1 -16 3 77 71 58 55 48 45 41 38 35 35 32 36 40 -37 -62 -42 -41 -34 -32 -30 -28 -27 -26 -28 -26 -42 16 68 46 46 40 43 44 -33 -55 -35 -35 -28 -26 -24 -23 -21 -19 -19 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -8 -7 -7 -6 -4 -5 -3 -3 -3 0 -1 -1 0 1 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 4 4 4 3 4 0 2 -15 17 86 72 63 61 56 67 1 -46 -24 -29 -22 -31 -26 53 62 43 47 38 51 15 -56 -43 -36 -32 -28 -27 -25 -24 -21 -24 -22 -31 -24 52 58 43 45 35 52 12 -54 -41 -35 -34 -33 -43 22 59 37 40 31 40 31 -48 -54 -38 -37 -31 -30 -27 -25 -24 -22 -21 -19 -17 -15 -15 -14 -11 -11 -10 -8 -8 -6 -6 -9 -7 -24 20 83 63 59 53 54 60 -12 -47 -25 -29 -21 -34 -19 57 57 43 45 36 52 4 -56 -38 -37 -32 -35 -42 30 58 36 36 29 27 24 22 20 18 21 17 34 -16 -75 -56 -51 -44 -40 -38 -36 -34 -31 -29 -26 -24 -22 -20 -19 -17 -15 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -11 -9 -15 -19 57 78 57 54 45 43 40 36 34 32 29 27 24 22 19 17 15 13 12 10 8 7 6 5 3 3 1 0 0 -1 -2 -2 -4 -5 -5 -5 -6 -6 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -9 -7 -8 -9 -8 -9 -8 -9 -9 -9 -9 -8 -9 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 1 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 4 2 14 7 -67 -73 -55 -57 -46 -61 -19 47 33 27 25 20 21 20 19 17 20 19 31 19 -57 -61 -45 -42 -34 -32 -29 -27 -23 -23 -22 -24 -33 40 73 50 55 45 57 41 -38 -41 -27 -29 -21 -39 10 71 52 50 46 46 54 -20 -51 -29 -33 -25 -37 -20 57 56 42 45 37 53 4 -55 -37 -32 -27 -23 -22 -20 -18 -17 -15 -14 -12 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -4 -3 -3 -1 -1 0 0 1 2 1 4 3 -1 1 -14 9 84 77 63 58 52 48 45 41 37 38 35 39 40 -37 -59 -39 -38 -32 -31 -28 -26 -24 -25 -25 -24 -39 18 67 45 45 39 43 42 -33 -51 -34 -33 -27 -25 -24 -22 -21 -19 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -10 -8 -6 -6 -5 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 0 0 -2 -3 -5 -20 42 87 63 60 52 47 43 41 38 33 36 31 45 10 -62 -49 -40 -37 -33 -30 -28 -27 -24 -28 -25 -34 -26 50 58 40 45 34 50 13 -55 -42 -34 -31 -26 -26 -23 -22 -20 -17 -17 -16 -15 -14 -12 -10 -9 -8 -8 -7 -5 -4 -4 -4 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 -4 -2 -14 -3 75 77 59 57 48 45 43 39 35 35 32 34 42 -26 -59 -39 -38 -32 -30 -28 -27 -24 -24 -26 -23 -39 5 62 44 42 38 38 45 -24 -54 -34 -33 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -19 -18 -17 -15 -13 -12 -12 -11 -9 -8 -7 -7 -5 -5 -3 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 -1 -4 -4 -20 30 84 63 58 51 45 43 39 35 33 34 29 42 18 -55 -50 -39 -36 -32 -29 -28 -26 -24 -26 -24 -30 -31 41 59 40 43 33 47 21 -50 -44 -33 -30 -26 -24 -23 -22 -21 -18 -18 -16 -14 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -7 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 -3 -2 -11 -9 65 78 58 56 48 44 41 38 34 33 33 32 43 -18 -60 -40 -39 -33 -30 -29 -27 -25 -24 -25 -22 -38 -4 61 47 41 39 36 48 -14 -56 -35 -35 -27 -26 -25 -23 -21 -20 -18 -17 -15 -13 -12 -11 -11 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 0 0 0 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 3 4 3 4 4 0 2 -11 0 73 74 59 59 51 64 20 -42 -26 -24 -23 -24 -33 34 64 42 45 35 46 30 -46 -47 -34 -33 -27 -27 -26 -24 -21 -23 -22 -27 -34 37 65 43 46 37 49 30 -47 -46 -34 -37 -31 -46 3 60 40 39 34 36 40 -32 -59 -38 -38 -31 -30 -27 -26 -23 -22 -19 -18 -16 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -8 -8 -7 -6 -5 -8 -5 -20 2 73 66 53 54 47 61 6 -46 -27 -28 -23 -28 -30 43 62 42 46 35 50 22 -52 -44 -35 -36 -32 -47 12 60 39 36 30 26 25 22 20 18 20 17 31 3 -68 -58 -48 -44 -39 -37 -34 -32 -30 -27 -25 -24 -21 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -13 -11 -10 -7 -8 -9 -10 -23 36 78 55 53 46 43 39 36 35 31 29 26 24 22 19 18 15 14 12 10 9 7 6 5 3 3 1 0 0 -1 -2 -3 -4 -4 -5 -5 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -7 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -8 -9 -7 -8 -9 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -5 -7 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -3 -3 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -3 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 4 9 17 -53 -78 -56 -60 -48 -59 -37 40 38 27 25 22 21 19 19 18 20 19 25 29 -42 -65 -43 -42 -35 -32 -28 -26 -23 -21 -23 -20 -34 18 70 50 49 43 47 50 -22 -43 -24 -29 -19 -34 -7 61 54 45 45 40 54 -1 -50 -30 -31 -25 -31 -31 44 61 42 46 37 51 22 -50 -42 -32 -29 -24 -23 -20 -18 -17 -16 -14 -12 -11 -9 -7 -7 -7 -5 -3 -3 -2 -1 1 1 1 2 2 2 3 0 1 -8 -5 69 77 58 57 48 45 42 39 35 35 34 33 45 -18 -60 -39 -37 -32 -30 -28 -26 -25 -24 -26 -22 -39 -2 65 50 44 42 39 50 -16 -57 -36 -34 -28 -26 -24 -23 -21 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -11 -8 -8 -7 -6 -5 -5 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 -4 -2 -19 22 81 62 56 50 44 41 38 35 32 34 29 39 25 -51 -52 -39 -38 -32 -31 -29 -27 -25 -25 -25 -30 -36 35 63 42 45 35 46 29 -48 -47 -34 -33 -27 -26 -25 -22 -21 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -6 -5 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 -2 -3 -7 -15 53 79 57 55 47 43 41 36 34 33 33 30 44 -9 -62 -42 -41 -34 -31 -30 -27 -26 -23 -27 -24 -38 -11 61 52 42 42 37 51 -6 -57 -37 -34 -29 -26 -25 -23 -21 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -13 -12 -10 -8 -8 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 0 -4 -1 -17 12 78 65 55 51 44 42 39 36 32 32 32 32 42 -25 -61 -40 -40 -34 -31 -30 -28 -25 -26 -27 -27 -40 24 65 42 44 37 44 36 -41 -51 -34 -33 -28 -26 -25 -22 -21 -20 -18 -17 -14 -13 -11 -10 -10 -8 -7 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -2 -3 -6 -16 48 79 58 56 47 44 41 38 35 32 34 30 45 2 -61 -45 -40 -35 -31 -30 -28 -27 -24 -28 -24 -36 -20 56 56 42 44 36 51 4 -57 -39 -35 -29 -26 -26 -23 -22 -19 -18 -16 -15 -14 -13 -11 -11 -9 -8 -7 -7 -6 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 1 2 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 3 4 4 4 1 1 -6 -10 62 82 61 63 51 65 39 -37 -33 -23 -25 -21 -38 16 68 45 45 39 43 43 -32 -54 -35 -35 -28 -27 -25 -23 -22 -22 -24 -23 -37 19 66 44 44 38 42 42 -33 -51 -33 -37 -29 -44 -14 54 44 36 35 32 44 -14 -61 -40 -38 -32 -29 -28 -25 -24 -22 -21 -19 -17 -16 -15 -14 -12 -11 -10 -8 -8 -6 -4 -8 -7 -17 -11 63 74 55 58 47 61 26 -43 -31 -27 -25 -24 -36 27 65 43 45 37 44 36 -39 -48 -31 -36 -28 -39 -27 47 49 35 33 27 26 23 21 18 21 18 27 18 -57 -63 -46 -46 -38 -37 -35 -32 -30 -29 -26 -24 -22 -21 -19 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -9 -9 -7 -10 -9 -25 19 80 62 55 49 43 41 38 35 31 29 27 24 22 20 17 16 14 12 10 9 8 7 5 4 3 1 1 0 -1 -3 -3 -3 -3 -4 -5 -6 -6 -6 -7 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 -5 -5 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 -3 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 1 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 1 -1 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 5 5 20 -35 -80 -57 -57 -49 -52 -49 26 43 26 26 21 20 20 18 17 18 19 20 35 -24 -68 -45 -43 -36 -32 -30 -27 -23 -21 -24 -20 -34 0 70 56 50 49 45 58 -6 -49 -27 -30 -22 -31 -23 54 63 45 49 40 55 18 -49 -35 -30 -29 -26 -37 26 65 42 45 37 45 36 -39 -46 -30 -29 -23 -21 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -7 -7 -6 -4 -4 -3 -3 -1 -1 1 1 2 2 2 3 1 1 -5 -14 54 85 62 60 52 48 45 41 38 35 36 33 48 0 -61 -43 -38 -34 -29 -29 -26 -25 -22 -26 -22 -35 -17 55 54 42 43 35 50 2 -54 -37 -34 -28 -25 -24 -22 -20 -18 -17 -16 -14 -14 -12 -11 -11 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -4 -3 -3 -3 -1 -1 0 0 -4 -1 -16 6 79 72 58 54 47 44 41 38 33 35 30 36 36 -37 -59 -39 -39 -33 -31 -29 -27 -25 -25 -26 -25 -39 16 65 43 43 36 41 39 -33 -51 -33 -33 -26 -25 -23 -22 -20 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -10 -9 -8 -6 -7 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 -4 -3 -19 27 85 64 59 51 47 42 40 36 33 35 31 45 10 -60 -47 -39 -36 -31 -29 -27 -26 -24 -26 -23 -33 -26 48 56 40 43 34 49 12 -53 -41 -33 -30 -25 -25 -23 -21 -21 -18 -17 -16 -14 -13 -12 -10 -10 -9 -7 -6 -5 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 1 -4 -1 -14 -2 74 75 58 56 48 44 41 37 34 32 33 29 43 -2 -62 -45 -40 -35 -31 -31 -28 -27 -26 -27 -25 -40 4 62 44 42 37 37 44 -25 -54 -34 -33 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -19 -18 -16 -14 -13 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -5 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -1 -5 -3 -19 31 84 63 58 51 46 43 39 36 33 35 29 42 19 -55 -49 -38 -37 -31 -30 -28 -27 -23 -25 -24 -29 -34 38 60 40 44 34 47 22 -50 -43 -33 -31 -26 -25 -23 -22 -19 -18 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -11 -10 -8 -8 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 0 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 3 4 3 4 4 3 0 -2 -15 44 84 61 61 52 58 52 -24 -37 -21 -27 -19 -35 -2 63 49 43 39 37 47 -15 -55 -35 -35 -29 -26 -26 -24 -22 -22 -24 -22 -37 1 65 50 44 42 39 50 -17 -56 -35 -39 -31 -42 -31 46 52 36 39 30 46 5 -61 -45 -38 -35 -30 -28 -26 -25 -23 -20 -19 -18 -16 -14 -13 -11 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -5 -7 -7 -12 -20 48 77 54 57 47 57 41 -34 -36 -24 -28 -21 -38 9 66 47 44 40 41 47 -24 -55 -34 -36 -32 -34 -43 27 60 38 37 29 27 25 23 20 21 19 24 28 -42 -69 -47 -47 -39 -37 -34 -33 -30 -28 -26 -23 -22 -20 -19 -16 -14 -13 -12 -10 -9 -9 -7 -10 -7 -21 1 71 64 53 49 42 41 38 34 32 30 27 24 22 21 18 17 15 12 11 10 9 7 6 4 3 2 1 -1 0 -2 -2 -3 -4 -5 -5 -5 -6 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -7 -8 -8 -7 -8 -8 -7 -8 -8 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -6 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 5 4 20 -17 -81 -62 -57 -53 -51 -59 10 48 28 29 22 21 20 19 18 18 21 19 36 -6 -69 -51 -43 -39 -33 -30 -27 -24 -21 -24 -19 -30 -16 59 61 47 50 42 57 13 -46 -30 -27 -23 -25 -31 36 64 46 48 39 50 34 -40 -41 -29 -31 -24 -40 8 66 46 44 40 42 47 -24 -52 -32 -32 -25 -24 -21 -19 -18 -17 -15 -12 -12 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -4 -3 -1 -2 0 -1 1 1 2 3 3 2 -1 0 -16 34 85 63 59 50 47 44 40 38 34 35 30 44 18 -52 -46 -37 -35 -29 -28 -27 -26 -22 -25 -23 -30 -29 44 61 42 46 36 50 20 -52 -43 -33 -32 -27 -24 -24 -22 -20 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -7 -7 -5 -5 -3 -4 -2 -1 0 0 0 -3 -2 -11 -7 65 75 56 54 46 42 40 37 33 33 32 31 42 -19 -60 -41 -39 -33 -31 -29 -28 -25 -24 -27 -24 -40 -2 63 48 42 40 38 48 -16 -57 -36 -34 -29 -26 -25 -23 -21 -20 -18 -16 -16 -14 -12 -12 -9 -9 -7 -7 -7 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 0 -1 1 -3 -2 -15 0 72 70 55 53 46 43 39 37 32 34 30 41 25 -48 -51 -38 -37 -31 -30 -28 -26 -24 -25 -25 -29 -36 36 64 41 45 35 48 29 -48 -48 -35 -32 -28 -26 -25 -22 -20 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -5 -5 -3 -3 -2 -2 0 1 -3 -3 -9 -13 57 77 57 55 46 44 40 37 34 31 32 28 41 19 -55 -51 -40 -38 -32 -32 -29 -27 -25 -29 -25 -39 -14 59 51 42 42 36 50 -7 -58 -38 -36 -29 -27 -25 -24 -21 -20 -18 -17 -16 -13 -13 -11 -11 -9 -8 -6 -6 -5 -5 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 -4 -1 -17 13 79 66 56 51 44 43 39 36 32 33 30 38 32 -43 -55 -39 -38 -32 -31 -29 -27 -25 -24 -27 -23 -39 -5 64 50 46 40 46 39 -39 -49 -34 -33 -26 -25 -23 -21 -20 -17 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -7 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 1 1 2 3 2 3 3 3 4 3 5 5 4 -1 1 -16 27 85 66 61 57 56 62 -9 -43 -22 -28 -20 -32 -17 57 57 43 45 36 51 5 -57 -40 -35 -31 -27 -27 -25 -23 -21 -24 -20 -33 -17 57 55 42 43 35 50 2 -55 -36 -36 -32 -35 -39 30 54 34 38 29 41 22 -52 -49 -37 -35 -30 -28 -26 -25 -23 -21 -20 -18 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -9 -8 -23 30 82 59 58 51 54 54 -21 -43 -24 -29 -20 -36 -10 61 53 43 43 37 50 -6 -56 -35 -37 -30 -37 -35 38 53 35 34 27 26 23 21 18 18 20 18 31 -26 -71 -50 -48 -41 -38 -36 -34 -31 -29 -28 -25 -23 -22 -20 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -10 -10 -7 -10 -8 -18 -14 63 73 55 52 44 42 39 36 33 31 28 25 23 21 19 16 15 13 11 10 8 7 6 4 4 2 1 0 0 -1 -3 -3 -4 -4 -4 -5 -6 -5 -7 -6 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -9 -9 -9 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -3 -3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 3 17 0 -71 -67 -54 -53 -45 -59 -8 47 29 27 23 20 20 19 18 16 20 17 30 10 -59 -53 -41 -39 -32 -31 -26 -25 -22 -23 -20 -26 -26 46 67 48 51 43 55 31 -42 -35 -26 -28 -22 -37 19 69 47 49 42 47 46 -28 -47 -28 -32 -23 -38 -10 60 51 41 43 37 51 -6 -54 -33 -31 -25 -22 -21 -18 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -1 -1 -1 1 2 2 3 2 2 -1 2 -15 18 83 69 60 54 48 45 43 39 36 37 33 41 33 -44 -53 -37 -37 -30 -29 -27 -25 -23 -24 -25 -26 -36 27 63 41 43 36 44 35 -40 -47 -32 -31 -26 -23 -23 -20 -19 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -11 -9 -8 -8 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -2 -3 -7 -15 50 81 59 56 48 44 41 38 34 33 33 30 44 -1 -62 -44 -40 -35 -30 -30 -28 -26 -23 -27 -23 -35 -18 54 52 40 41 34 49 2 -55 -37 -33 -28 -25 -23 -22 -21 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -9 -9 -7 -6 -4 -5 -4 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 0 -2 -2 -9 -14 56 80 58 56 48 45 41 38 34 35 32 37 37 -36 -58 -38 -38 -31 -30 -28 -26 -24 -23 -25 -24 -38 16 64 43 43 35 41 39 -33 -50 -32 -33 -26 -24 -23 -21 -20 -18 -17 -15 -14 -12 -12 -11 -10 -8 -7 -7 -5 -6 -5 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -3 -5 -19 41 84 59 57 49 45 41 39 35 31 33 29 39 28 -48 -55 -39 -39 -33 -31 -29 -27 -24 -28 -25 -34 -26 47 55 39 41 33 47 11 -53 -39 -34 -30 -26 -24 -23 -21 -20 -18 -17 -16 -14 -12 -11 -10 -9 -9 -8 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -2 -1 0 -3 -1 -14 -2 72 74 57 55 46 43 40 37 33 34 31 33 41 -27 -60 -39 -38 -32 -30 -28 -27 -25 -23 -26 -23 -36 -7 59 49 42 38 38 44 -24 -51 -33 -33 -26 -25 -23 -21 -19 -19 -16 -15 -14 -13 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 0 1 1 0 1 2 2 3 2 3 4 4 4 4 4 -1 2 -13 9 78 71 59 59 51 63 9 -42 -24 -26 -21 -27 -28 42 60 41 44 33 47 21 -51 -43 -34 -31 -27 -26 -24 -22 -21 -23 -21 -29 -27 45 61 41 45 34 49 20 -52 -43 -35 -35 -32 -45 13 59 37 40 33 37 35 -41 -56 -38 -37 -30 -29 -27 -25 -23 -21 -20 -19 -16 -16 -14 -12 -12 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -5 -9 -5 -22 11 73 61 54 51 47 58 -3 -44 -24 -28 -21 -30 -23 49 57 41 44 35 50 12 -53 -40 -36 -34 -32 -43 22 58 38 35 29 26 25 22 20 18 20 17 32 -7 -72 -55 -48 -43 -38 -36 -35 -31 -29 -26 -24 -23 -22 -19 -17 -16 -14 -12 -11 -10 -8 -7 -8 -9 -12 -21 45 74 53 51 44 41 38 36 32 30 28 25 24 21 19 17 15 12 11 10 8 6 6 4 4 2 1 1 0 -1 -2 -3 -4 -3 -5 -5 -5 -6 -6 -6 -6 -8 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -7 -7 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -5 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -5 -4 -3 -3 -4 -3 -4 -2 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 2 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 3 3 11 12 -60 -74 -54 -56 -46 -60 -26 44 35 27 25 21 20 19 18 17 20 19 28 24 -50 -62 -43 -41 -33 -31 -28 -25 -23 -22 -23 -21 -33 29 69 48 49 42 49 43 -30 -40 -24 -28 -19 -34 1 64 51 45 43 41 52 -10 -49 -29 -31 -24 -32 -24 49 56 41 44 35 51 12 -52 -37 -31 -28 -23 -22 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -8 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -1 1 0 1 1 2 2 4 0 1 -11 1 74 74 59 55 47 45 41 38 35 34 33 34 41 -27 -57 -36 -36 -31 -28 -27 -25 -23 -23 -25 -23 -38 8 65 45 44 38 40 45 -26 -53 -34 -34 -27 -26 -24 -22 -20 -19 -17 -15 -15 -14 -12 -10 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 0 -4 -3 -19 32 80 59 55 48 44 40 37 34 31 34 28 40 16 -53 -47 -38 -35 -30 -29 -27 -26 -23 -26 -24 -30 -30 43 59 39 44 34 47 19 -52 -43 -34 -32 -26 -25 -24 -22 -21 -18 -18 -15 -14 -13 -12 -10 -9 -7 -7 -6 -6 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -3 -2 -11 -8 63 73 56 54 46 42 39 36 32 32 32 31 41 -19 -60 -39 -38 -32 -31 -28 -27 -26 -23 -26 -23 -39 -2 62 48 43 40 37 48 -17 -55 -35 -35 -28 -26 -24 -23 -21 -19 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 -4 -3 -18 22 80 62 55 49 44 41 38 35 32 33 28 39 24 -48 -51 -37 -35 -31 -30 -28 -26 -24 -26 -25 -29 -35 34 63 41 44 35 46 29 -47 -47 -34 -33 -26 -25 -23 -22 -21 -19 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -8 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 1 -2 -3 -9 -13 55 76 56 55 46 43 40 37 34 32 33 30 44 -10 -60 -42 -39 -33 -30 -28 -27 -26 -24 -25 -24 -31 -28 46 59 42 44 36 52 -5 -56 -36 -33 -29 -25 -23 -22 -20 -19 -18 -15 -14 -13 -12 -10 -10 -9 -7 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 0 1 1 2 2 3 2 2 3 4 3 3 4 4 1 2 -8 -5 68 76 58 60 50 63 29 -40 -29 -24 -25 -22 -36 27 67 43 45 38 44 36 -40 -50 -35 -34 -27 -26 -25 -24 -22 -22 -23 -25 -35 28 65 42 45 36 44 34 -40 -48 -32 -36 -29 -45 -5 56 40 36 33 33 41 -23 -57 -38 -36 -30 -28 -27 -24 -23 -21 -20 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -11 -9 -9 -7 -7 -5 -8 -6 -18 -3 70 69 54 56 47 63 15 -46 -29 -28 -24 -26 -33 36 63 41 45 36 47 28 -45 -44 -33 -36 -29 -45 3 58 39 34 29 26 24 21 19 17 19 16 28 8 -62 -58 -46 -43 -38 -35 -33 -31 -29 -27 -25 -23 -21 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -8 -11 -10 -24 29 79 57 53 47 42 40 36 33 32 28 26 25 21 19 18 16 13 12 10 10 8 6 5 4 2 2 0 -1 -1 -2 -3 -3 -4 -4 -5 -6 -6 -6 -6 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -9 -9 -9 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -7 -6 -7 -6 -6 -5 -5 -6 -5 -5 -4 -3 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -2 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 2 4 7 19 -45 -79 -54 -56 -46 -55 -42 34 39 25 25 21 21 19 19 16 18 18 22 31 -34 -65 -43 -41 -34 -31 -29 -26 -23 -21 -23 -19 -34 11 69 52 49 46 46 53 -15 -46 -25 -29 -20 -32 -16 59 59 46 47 40 55 8 -51 -32 -31 -27 -29 -34 36 63 41 45 36 48 28 -45 -42 -30 -29 -23 -21 -20 -18 -16 -15 -13 -11 -11 -9 -7 -7 -5 -5 -3 -4 -2 -2 0 0 1 1 1 4 3 1 1 -7 -9 61 80 60 58 49 47 44 40 37 35 35 32 46 -10 -61 -41 -39 -33 -29 -28 -27 -24 -23 -27 -23 -36 -9 60 51 42 40 36 50 -7 -55 -35 -33 -27 -24 -23 -22 -20 -18 -17 -16 -14 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 1 -4 -1 -18 15 80 67 57 52 45 43 39 37 32 34 30 38 31 -46 -55 -38 -38 -32 -30 -29 -27 -25 -24 -25 -26 -37 26 64 41 43 35 43 33 -40 -48 -33 -32 -25 -24 -22 -21 -19 -18 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -7 -6 -5 -3 -4 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 1 -4 -1 -18 17 81 66 58 52 46 43 40 36 34 35 32 46 0 -60 -44 -39 -34 -30 -29 -27 -25 -24 -26 -22 -35 -18 54 53 41 41 34 49 2 -54 -37 -33 -30 -25 -22 -22 -21 -18 -18 -17 -14 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -6 -5 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 1 -4 -1 -17 5 77 70 57 53 46 43 40 37 33 34 31 36 37 -37 -58 -39 -39 -32 -30 -29 -27 -24 -25 -26 -25 -39 16 62 42 42 36 40 39 -32 -50 -32 -32 -26 -25 -22 -22 -19 -18 -17 -15 -14 -12 -12 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -6 -4 -4 -3 -2 -3 -2 -1 0 -2 -3 -5 -19 41 83 60 57 49 45 42 38 36 33 34 29 44 10 -58 -47 -40 -36 -30 -30 -28 -27 -24 -26 -23 -32 -25 47 56 39 42 33 47 12 -53 -40 -33 -30 -25 -24 -23 -21 -19 -17 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -7 -5 -4 -4 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 0 0 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 3 4 4 4 5 2 0 -4 -13 53 83 59 61 51 60 44 -31 -34 -22 -26 -19 -36 8 64 45 43 38 38 44 -24 -52 -34 -34 -27 -25 -24 -23 -22 -21 -25 -21 -36 10 65 45 44 39 40 45 -26 -53 -33 -38 -29 -43 -22 51 47 36 37 31 45 -5 -61 -41 -38 -33 -29 -27 -26 -24 -23 -21 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -7 -7 -5 -8 -7 -13 -15 56 72 52 56 46 58 32 -38 -33 -24 -25 -23 -36 18 65 43 44 38 42 40 -33 -50 -32 -38 -29 -44 -14 55 45 35 32 26 25 23 21 18 20 18 24 22 -53 -67 -48 -47 -40 -37 -35 -34 -31 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -18 -17 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -8 -7 -11 -7 -23 10 73 60 51 47 41 39 36 33 31 28 27 24 21 20 17 15 14 13 11 8 8 6 5 4 3 1 1 0 -1 -2 -2 -3 -4 -5 -5 -6 -6 -6 -7 -6 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -5 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -6 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -4 -3 -2 -3 -3 -1 -2 -1 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 4 3 19 -26 -79 -58 -56 -49 -51 -53 20 45 26 28 22 20 20 19 17 18 21 20 35 -16 -68 -47 -43 -36 -33 -30 -26 -24 -21 -23 -19 -31 -7 64 57 48 48 43 57 4 -47 -28 -28 -22 -27 -27 45 62 43 47 37 52 25 -45 -36 -28 -29 -24 -39 18 64 42 45 38 43 41 -32 -48 -29 -30 -24 -23 -20 -18 -17 -15 -14 -12 -11 -9 -8 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 0 0 0 2 2 3 3 1 0 -2 -15 45 84 60 58 50 46 43 39 36 34 35 30 44 9 -56 -43 -36 -33 -29 -27 -26 -25 -21 -25 -22 -32 -23 49 56 40 43 35 50 10 -53 -39 -34 -30 -26 -24 -22 -21 -19 -18 -16 -15 -14 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -7 -5 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 0 -1 0 -4 -1 -14 -1 71 71 56 52 45 42 40 36 32 32 30 33 39 -28 -57 -39 -38 -32 -30 -28 -27 -26 -24 -25 -24 -39 8 63 44 42 38 40 43 -27 -54 -34 -34 -27 -26 -24 -23 -20 -19 -18 -16 -14 -13 -12 -12 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -1 -3 -3 -19 31 80 60 55 48 44 40 38 34 31 33 29 41 16 -54 -48 -37 -35 -30 -29 -27 -26 -23 -26 -23 -30 -30 43 59 40 44 34 47 19 -52 -44 -34 -32 -26 -25 -23 -22 -20 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -9 -8 -7 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 1 -3 -2 -11 -7 65 74 55 54 45 43 40 37 33 30 32 27 42 6 -58 -45 -38 -35 -30 -30 -28 -26 -25 -27 -24 -40 -2 61 47 41 39 37 48 -17 -56 -36 -34 -29 -26 -25 -24 -22 -19 -18 -17 -15 -14 -13 -12 -10 -9 -8 -8 -5 -5 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 0 -4 -2 -18 22 79 62 55 49 44 41 38 35 32 32 29 39 24 -49 -51 -37 -36 -31 -29 -28 -27 -24 -25 -24 -28 -36 32 63 41 44 35 47 28 -47 -46 -33 -32 -26 -25 -23 -22 -20 -18 -18 -15 -15 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -8 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -2 0 0 1 1 1 2 2 3 3 3 3 4 3 4 2 0 0 -16 35 84 62 61 54 56 56 -18 -39 -22 -27 -19 -35 -8 61 52 42 43 36 50 -6 -57 -38 -34 -30 -27 -26 -24 -23 -21 -25 -21 -36 -7 62 52 42 41 37 49 -8 -55 -34 -36 -30 -36 -33 39 51 34 38 29 43 13 -55 -44 -36 -33 -29 -28 -26 -24 -22 -21 -19 -17 -15 -15 -13 -13 -11 -9 -9 -8 -7 -6 -6 -9 -10 -21 40 79 57 58 49 55 48 -30 -39 -24 -28 -21 -37 1 64 49 44 41 39 48 -17 -54 -33 -38 -29 -38 -29 45 49 34 33 27 25 22 20 18 18 18 20 29 -35 -68 -48 -46 -40 -37 -35 -32 -29 -28 -26 -24 -23 -20 -18 -17 -15 -15 -13 -11 -9 -9 -8 -10 -8 -21 -5 69 68 53 51 44 41 38 35 33 29 27 25 23 21 19 16 15 13 12 10 8 7 6 4 3 1 1 0 -1 -1 -2 -3 -4 -4 -5 -4 -6 -5 -6 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -7 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 5 2 19 -10 -77 -64 -55 -53 -48 -58 2 47 28 27 22 20 20 18 18 16 20 18 33 1 -63 -50 -42 -36 -32 -30 -26 -24 -21 -22 -19 -28 -20 53 62 46 49 41 56 20 -46 -32 -27 -25 -23 -34 30 68 46 48 41 50 40 -37 -44 -28 -32 -23 -40 0 64 49 44 41 39 48 -17 -52 -32 -31 -24 -22 -20 -19 -17 -16 -13 -12 -11 -9 -9 -7 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 1 1 2 2 3 3 -1 0 -16 27 84 66 59 53 47 44 40 37 35 36 31 42 25 -51 -50 -38 -36 -30 -28 -26 -26 -23 -25 -24 -29 -33 37 62 41 45 35 47 27 -47 -44 -33 -31 -25 -25 -22 -21 -19 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -10 -7 -6 -7 -6 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 1 -3 -2 -9 -12 58 77 56 55 46 43 40 38 35 33 33 31 44 -11 -62 -42 -40 -34 -31 -30 -28 -26 -23 -28 -24 -38 -10 60 50 40 41 35 49 -8 -55 -36 -33 -28 -25 -24 -21 -20 -19 -17 -16 -14 -14 -11 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -5 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 0 -4 -2 -18 13 80 66 56 51 46 42 40 36 32 35 31 39 31 -45 -56 -38 -39 -31 -30 -29 -26 -24 -24 -26 -27 -37 27 63 41 44 35 43 33 -40 -48 -33 -32 -26 -25 -22 -21 -19 -18 -17 -15 -14 -12 -11 -11 -10 -8 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 1 -1 -3 -7 -17 50 81 59 56 48 44 42 38 35 32 34 29 45 -1 -62 -44 -40 -35 -31 -30 -28 -26 -24 -26 -23 -35 -18 54 53 41 42 34 50 1 -54 -38 -34 -28 -26 -23 -22 -21 -18 -17 -16 -15 -14 -13 -10 -10 -8 -7 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -4 -1 -16 6 77 69 57 53 46 43 40 37 32 34 32 35 37 -37 -58 -39 -39 -32 -30 -28 -26 -24 -25 -26 -24 -38 16 63 41 43 36 40 39 -32 -51 -33 -33 -26 -24 -23 -21 -20 -18 -17 -14 -15 -13 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 -1 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 3 3 3 4 4 3 4 0 1 -15 19 83 67 60 58 52 63 0 -42 -22 -26 -20 -29 -23 50 57 40 44 34 49 11 -53 -40 -34 -31 -26 -25 -24 -22 -20 -23 -20 -31 -22 51 57 41 43 35 49 10 -54 -39 -35 -34 -34 -43 24 58 36 39 31 41 28 -48 -52 -37 -36 -30 -29 -27 -25 -24 -21 -20 -17 -16 -15 -14 -11 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -5 -8 -7 -23 20 77 58 54 49 50 55 -13 -42 -23 -28 -20 -33 -16 56 53 41 42 35 49 2 -55 -37 -36 -32 -35 -39 31 56 36 34 28 26 23 22 19 17 19 17 32 -18 -73 -53 -48 -43 -39 -36 -35 -32 -29 -27 -25 -23 -21 -18 -18 -16 -14 -13 -11 -11 -9 -7 -9 -9 -15 -17 54 72 52 51 42 41 38 34 31 29 27 25 21 20 19 16 14 13 11 10 8 6 6 5 3 3 1 1 0 -2 -2 -2 -3 -4 -5 -6 -5 -6 -6 -6 -7 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -8 -7 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 -4 -3 -4 -3 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 5 3 14 6 -66 -69 -54 -55 -46 -59 -16 46 32 27 24 20 21 19 19 17 20 18 30 17 -58 -58 -43 -41 -33 -31 -29 -25 -22 -22 -21 -24 -31 39 69 48 51 43 53 37 -37 -37 -25 -27 -20 -35 11 66 47 46 41 43 48 -20 -47 -27 -31 -23 -35 -16 55 52 40 42 35 51 2 -52 -35 -30 -26 -23 -21 -20 -18 -16 -14 -13 -12 -11 -9 -8 -6 -5 -5 -3 -1 -2 -1 0 0 0 1 2 4 3 -1 2 -13 10 79 71 58 55 47 45 41 38 34 35 31 37 36 -36 -55 -37 -36 -29 -28 -27 -24 -23 -23 -24 -24 -37 19 64 42 44 37 42 39 -34 -50 -33 -33 -26 -24 -24 -21 -20 -18 -18 -15 -14 -12 -12 -12 -11 -10 -9 -8 -8 -5 -5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 -2 -4 -6 -19 43 85 60 58 50 45 41 39 34 33 34 30 44 7 -59 -46 -39 -36 -31 -30 -28 -26 -24 -27 -24 -34 -24 51 58 42 44 36 51 10 -56 -41 -35 -30 -26 -25 -23 -22 -20 -18 -17 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -2 -2 -1 0 0 -4 0 -14 -1 75 74 59 56 47 44 41 37 34 33 32 35 40 -30 -61 -40 -39 -33 -31 -29 -27 -25 -25 -27 -24 -41 8 66 46 44 38 41 45 -28 -56 -35 -35 -28 -27 -25 -24 -22 -20 -18 -17 -15 -14 -13 -12 -11 -9 -9 -7 -7 -5 -5 -3 -3 -3 -1 -2 0 0 -4 -4 -20 33 84 63 58 51 46 42 39 36 33 33 29 42 16 -56 -50 -39 -36 -31 -30 -29 -26 -23 -27 -25 -31 -31 44 62 41 45 36 50 21 -54 -44 -37 -37 -33 -47 13 62 39 41 34 40 37 -41 -58 -38 -37 -31 -30 -27 -25 -24 -23 -24 -23 -37 25 69 47 45 37 34 31 29 27 24 22 20 17 16 15 12 13 14 14 27 -35 -76 -55 -52 -44 -41 -39 -36 -34 -32 -34 -30 -46 -6 61 46 41 40 37 49 -19 -59 -36 -40 -31 -41 -30 48 55 40 42 34 51 9 -59 -43 -36 -32 -27 -25 -23 -21 -19 -21 -18 -29 -16 60 62 47 50 41 56 13 -50 -34 -29 -24 -20 -20 -18 -17 -14 -17 -15 -27 -11 63 63 50 51 43 58 12 -51 -32 -31 -27 -30 -37 35 64 43 45 36 48 30 -49 -49 -35 -33 -27 -26 -24 -22 -20 -21 -20 -26 -31 43 70 47 51 40 53 31 -45 -43 -31 -34 -27 -44 9 64 43 42 36 39 43 -31 -56 -35 -35 -28 -26 -24 -22 -20 -19 -17 -17 -15 -13 -13 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -5 -4 -3 -8 -4 -20 6 79 69 59 58 52 66 6 -48 -27 -29 -23 -29 -29 47 65 43 48 37 52 22 -52 -43 -36 -36 -31 -46 14 61 39 36 30 27 25 22 20 18 21 16 31 0 -69 -58 -48 -45 -39 -37 -35 -33 -30 -28 -26 -23 -22 -20 -18 -17 -16 -13 -13 -11 -9 -8 -9 -10 -12 -24 40 82 58 56 48 44 41 38 36 32 30 26 25 22 20 18 16 14 13 10 9 7 6 5 4 3 2 0 -1 -1 -2 -3 -4 -5 -4 -5 -5 -6 -6 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -9 -9 -9 -9 -9 -9 -9 -8 -9 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -8 -7 -7 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -3 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 4 10 16 -55 -77 -55 -56 -47 -59 -35 40 37 26 25 21 20 19 18 17 18 18 24 28 -42 -63 -42 -41 -33 -31 -28 -25 -23 -21 -22 -20 -33 20 69 49 49 44 49 48 -24 -43 -25 -29 -20 -35 -6 64 54 46 46 41 55 -3 -52 -30 -32 -25 -32 -30 45 60 42 46 36 51 20 -50 -40 -31 -28 -23 -22 -19 -18 -16 -15 -13 -12 -10 -9 -8 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 1 1 1 2 3 4 -1 1 -9 -5 69 77 58 56 48 46 42 39 36 35 34 34 44 -19 -60 -39 -38 -32 -29 -28 -26 -25 -23 -26 -22 -38 1 65 49 43 40 38 47 -18 -55 -34 -34 -28 -25 -23 -21 -20 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -9 -7 -6 -6 -5 -4 -3 -4 -2 -1 -2 0 0 -4 -3 -19 24 81 62 56 50 45 41 39 35 33 34 30 40 23 -53 -52 -39 -37 -32 -30 -28 -28 -25 -26 -25 -29 -34 35 62 41 43 34 47 27 -48 -45 -33 -31 -26 -25 -22 -21 -20 -19 -17 -15 -14 -12 -12 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -4 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 -2 -3 -10 -12 59 78 56 55 46 44 41 37 34 32 33 31 44 -11 -62 -42 -40 -35 -31 -30 -27 -26 -23 -27 -24 -38 -10 60 50 42 41 36 49 -8 -55 -36 -33 -28 -25 -24 -22 -20 -19 -22 -18 -33 -3 63 51 44 43 39 51 -8 -52 -32 -30 -25 -22 -22 -20 -19 -16 -19 -17 -33 1 67 54 46 41 36 33 30 29 25 27 25 33 26 -50 -59 -43 -42 -35 -33 -30 -29 -27 -26 -27 -27 -38 25 63 41 44 35 43 34 -39 -47 -31 -36 -28 -43 -4 58 42 36 31 27 25 23 21 19 21 18 28 17 -56 -60 -45 -43 -36 -34 -32 -30 -27 -27 -27 -29 -38 31 62 41 40 33 31 29 27 25 22 25 22 37 -8 -66 -49 -44 -38 -33 -33 -29 -27 -25 -27 -23 -35 -17 56 54 42 44 36 51 4 -52 -34 -33 -29 -31 -35 32 58 38 41 33 44 24 -45 -44 -34 -35 -29 -44 6 59 40 39 34 37 41 -31 -55 -35 -35 -28 -26 -24 -22 -21 -19 -18 -15 -14 -12 -12 -10 -11 -11 -18 -19 54 73 52 55 46 59 31 -40 -35 -26 -27 -22 -37 18 65 44 44 38 42 41 -31 -48 -32 -30 -24 -24 -21 -20 -18 -19 -19 -19 -32 24 67 46 47 40 45 42 -31 -47 -29 -33 -25 -41 -9 59 47 40 39 34 47 -13 -57 -38 -36 -29 -27 -25 -23 -22 -20 -18 -16 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -9 -6 -6 -5 -4 -7 -5 -14 -8 64 71 54 56 47 60 24 -42 -29 -25 -25 -23 -34 28 64 42 44 36 45 35 -40 -46 -32 -36 -28 -45 -4 57 42 35 30 26 24 22 20 17 20 16 28 16 -60 -63 -49 -46 -40 -37 -35 -33 -30 -28 -27 -24 -22 -20 -18 -16 -14 -14 -13 -11 -9 -9 -8 -10 -8 -23 20 76 58 51 45 41 38 35 32 30 28 26 23 22 19 17 16 14 12 11 9 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0 -1 -2 -3 -2 -4 -5 -5 -6 -6 -6 -7 -7 -8 -7 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -9 -8 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -4 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 1 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 2 4 6 20 -37 -81 -58 -58 -50 -54 -48 29 44 26 27 22 21 21 20 17 19 21 22 35 -28 -70 -48 -45 -37 -33 -30 -27 -25 -22 -25 -20 -35 2 72 57 51 50 47 59 -7 -50 -27 -30 -22 -32 -22 54 61 46 48 40 55 16 -50 -35 -31 -29 -27 -37 28 65 43 46 38 46 36 -41 -47 -31 -30 -24 -22 -20 -19 -17 -16 -14 -13 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -6 -4 -3 -2 -1 0 0 0 2 2 3 3 1 0 -4 -14 57 86 63 61 52 48 44 42 38 36 36 33 47 -1 -60 -42 -38 -34 -29 -28 -26 -25 -22 -26 -22 -35 -16 57 54 41 43 36 51 0 -57 -37 -35 -29 -27 -25 -23 -22 -20 -19 -17 -15 -15 -13 -11 -11 -10 -8 -7 -7 -6 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -2 0 1 -5 -1 -17 7 81 71 58 55 47 44 41 39 34 35 31 36 36 -39 -58 -40 -40 -32 -31 -29 -27 -25 -25 -26 -26 -39 18 66 43 45 39 43 40 -36 -54 -34 -33 -27 -26 -25 -23 -21 -19 -18 -17 -15 -14 -13 -11 -10 -10 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 0 0 -1 -3 -6 -19 44 86 61 58 50 46 42 39 35 33 34 30 44 7 -60 -47 -40 -36 -30 -30 -27 -27 -24 -27 -23 -34 -25 51 57 41 44 35 50 10 -56 -41 -37 -36 -35 -44 24 60 38 37 30 27 25 23 21 19 22 18 34 -10 -75 -57 -50 -45 -40 -38 -35 -32 -30 -32 -28 -40 -24 53 55 40 38 31 29 28 25 22 23 22 26 33 -37 -66 -45 -44 -37 -35 -32 -30 -27 -26 -27 -24 -40 9 67 47 45 41 42 48 -25 -54 -32 -37 -28 -41 -20 56 53 40 38 31 30 27 25 23 20 19 17 15 14 12 11 14 10 25 2 -72 -66 -54 -54 -47 -62 -6 48 29 26 20 18 17 16 16 14 17 14 28 3 -67 -58 -48 -45 -38 -36 -32 -29 -27 -28 -26 -31 -31 44 62 43 47 38 53 24 -50 -42 -32 -30 -23 -22 -21 -21 -18 -20 -19 -26 -24 53 68 49 52 41 56 23 -50 -38 -31 -31 -28 -41 22 66 44 45 39 46 40 -37 -49 -31 -30 -23 -21 -20 -18 -16 -17 -17 -18 -30 33 75 51 53 45 52 45 -32 -42 -26 -30 -22 -39 -1 66 51 45 42 40 49 -18 -58 -37 -37 -33 -30 -29 -27 -24 -22 -28 -26 -42 1 67 50 46 42 41 51 -19 -56 -34 -37 -26 -37 -25 52 55 40 43 37 50 9 -52 -37 -33 -28 -26 -24 -18 -15 -14 -13 -13 -12 -11 -9 -7 -5 -6 -5 -4 -5 -7 -6 -7 -7 -11 -18 47 73 51 55 46 56 38 -43 -43 -30 -33 -26 -43 8 70 49 47 42 44 48 -28 -55 -33 -37 -28 -41 -23 48 42 29 28 23 21 17 15 13 14 13 19 22 -43 -62 -41 -42 -35 -33 -29 -21 -19 -16 -14 -12 -10 -10 -10 -9 -8 -5 -4 -4 -11 -13 -10 -14 -11 -27 -2 62 53 43 36 30 29 26 24 22 19 16 14 13 13 13 11 11 10 10 6 6 5 5 6 7 6 3 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 -3 -3 -3 -6 -7 -5 -4 -6 -6 -7 -8 -8 -8 -6 -7 -6 -6 -5 -7 -7 -6 -5 -5 -4 -3 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -5 -6 -4 -5 -4 -4 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 2 1 0 1 2 1 2 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -2 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 2 2 1 1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 1 1 0 1 1 -1 0 1 -1 -1 -1 0 1 -1 1 4 3 2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -3 -4 -2 -1 -1 -2 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 1 1 2 3 3 2 3 2 4 -3 -6 -5 -6 -2 -3 -3 2 3 1 2 -1 -1 1 -1 0 0 -2 -1 0 0 2 2 3 6 6 7 -4 -7 -5 -7 -7 -7 -9 -10 -10 -9 -6 -6 -7 6 14 11 9 6 5 7 17 18 16 19 17 34 -3 -60 -45 -40 -35 -34 -42 15 44 26 24 19 15 14 18 17 16 18 16 30 -4 -51 -36 -31 -29 -26 -24 -15 -10 -11 -13 -11 -21 -9 56 51 40 44 37 53 1 -64 -43 -41 -37 -38 -42 23 51 34 36 28 42 26 -38 -35 -24 -29 -25 -39 10 67 45 43 41 43 46 -27 -53 -32 -31 -21 -23 -17 -5 -4 -4 -4 -5 -6 2 12 11 8 7 7 9 7 8 7 6 2 4 -3 -22 -24 -23 -21 -19 -33 7 43 27 26 25 20 21 24 22 24 19 15 27 7 -42 -33 -27 -25 -18 -17 -14 -8 -10 -11 -10 -18 -16 42 53 37 41 36 50 19 -53 -44 -31 -27 -20 -21 -12 -7 -6 -7 -9 -10 -6 15 23 17 18 15 15 12 6 4 3 3 2 1 -17 -27 -24 -27 -24 -33 -29 36 43 30 28 22 20 21 15 15 16 13 14 21 -22 -48 -35 -31 -22 -19 -18 -16 -13 -13 -17 -16 -28 5 60 48 43 47 49 54 -10 -49 -27 -24 -23 -23 -18 -8 -5 -5 -6 -5 -5 1 9 7 7 9 7 7 5 3 1 -2 -7 -2 -9 -25 -25 -23 -20 -15 -30 7 54 40 36 27 21 20 20 18 17 17 11 23 9 -49 -48 -37 -32 -26 -21 -20 -21 -17 -20 -21 -23 -29 37 64 41 48 45 56 34 -41 -42 -28 -30 -25 -37 2 45 32 29 21 23 27 -26 -44 -30 -32 -26 -35 -16 35 31 24 23 21 35 -13 -56 -40 -39 -30 -34 -36 37 53 35 37 29 28 24 12 15 16 14 16 26 -13 -46 -31 -29 -30 -26 -21 -20 -18 -18 -22 -18 -32 -7 57 47 39 40 38 46 -8 -55 -35 -34 -25 -32 -30 37 54 39 39 31 41 20 -26 -19 -14 -16 -14 -10 -8 -9 -11 -7 -8 -4 -4 -28 -33 -28 -30 -23 -41 -10 55 44 35 32 29 28 25 25 28 28 21 30 23 -43 -51 -39 -32 -23 -25 -23 -20 -18 -18 -20 -21 -30 33 69 44 49 39 45 36 -37 -45 -29 -29 -20 -16 -15 -14 -10 -10 -18 -24 -31 21 49 27 29 32 27 20 15 15 18 18 14 30 -4 -56 -42 -36 -32 -31 -30 -10 0 -6 -2 0 2 4 3 2 1 -5 -4 -20 12 58 39 36 37 38 42 -30 -59 -35 -41 -37 -46 -27 42 45 33 35 29 42 4 -43 -31 -25 -19 -18 -16 -13 -12 -13 -18 -15 -24 -10 46 43 34 37 33 44 2 -48 -34 -31 -28 -35 -37 31 58 38 39 30 44 24 -44 -40 -28 -23 -19 -23 -8 4 -1 -2 -4 -2 -2 -2 1 3 2 3 7 3 -12 -14 -11 -13 -15 -33 22 69 45 45 38 45 42 -42 -60 -36 -40 -31 -42 -16 41 35 26 24 21 33 -18 -57 -39 -41 -32 -35 -35 27 39 24 25 17 16 18 16 14 16 17 17 25 -9 -34 -21 -19 -13 -11 -10 -5 1 1 0 -2 0 -1 -2 -2 0 2 2 -1 -7 -10 -11 -13 -13 -19 -16 24 26 19 17 11 12 10 3 2 2 1 2 0 0 3 2 0 -2 3 0 -12 -12 -8 -6 -4 -6 -2 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 1 1 1 3 4 6 1 -2 0 0 -1 -3 0 5 3 2 0 2 0 -2 0 0 2 2 2 1 -4 -5 -3 -3 -5 -6 -3 3 1 0 0 0 1 3 2 1 3 4 3 2 2 1 0 -1 -1 0 -2 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 2 0 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 0 1 1 1 0 1 0 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 3 4 3 3 3 2 1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -2 -3 -5 -5 -3 2 0 1 3 4 4 0 -4 -3 1 8 7 7 11 13 13 -5 -16 -9 -12 -16 -15 -12 1 1 -2 2 5 4 6 7 9 8 5 2 3 8 10 9 9 6 12 -1 -35 -36 -31 -26 -21 -25 4 33 25 23 15 10 11 6 2 5 7 12 14 5 -14 -11 -11 -12 -11 -6 -13 -21 -18 -19 -20 -24 -21 34 49 36 42 38 46 23 -32 -26 -21 -26 -23 -28 -9 9 2 2 3 6 9 -13 -17 -9 -11 -10 -20 2 48 40 34 33 32 40 -15 -55 -37 -34 -27 -30 -26 8 12 7 3 3 3 5 10 14 11 10 11 10 7 1 0 7 7 8 4 -27 -32 -28 -33 -29 -35 -10 33 28 26 27 24 24 12 5 8 6 3 4 0 -20 -24 -19 -17 -14 -11 -10 -9 -8 -8 -6 -9 -11 26 48 40 35 28 33 19 -31 -39 -30 -22 -16 -17 -11 -5 -6 -7 -12 -13 -9 9 20 19 18 19 17 13 11 8 7 8 6 10 -12 -38 -36 -36 -33 -34 -30 13 35 27 26 21 19 17 12 13 13 12 11 12 -7 -28 -26 -22 -18 -16 -12 -11 -7 -7 -10 -9 -12 0 36 40 35 35 33 34 0 -35 -31 -26 -21 -19 -17 -11 -12 -11 -11 -14 -14 0 25 29 24 21 19 16 10 6 4 5 7 8 3 -31 -44 -39 -40 -35 -39 -15 37 38 33 28 22 22 17 13 15 14 15 18 10 -28 -41 -34 -27 -20 -18 -13 -7 -5 -6 -12 -14 -16 21 53 45 43 42 44 36 -24 -43 -32 -29 -25 -25 -22 -18 -18 -20 -20 -19 -20 16 42 36 33 23 20 17 17 16 13 16 16 25 -7 -63 -58 -50 -45 -41 -45 7 46 34 29 20 18 17 10 11 12 16 20 21 3 -24 -24 -20 -16 -15 -9 -18 -23 -15 -19 -18 -26 -14 49 58 45 44 39 49 10 -49 -41 -36 -30 -27 -29 3 20 12 12 1 1 1 -9 -7 -7 -7 0 -7 11 38 27 29 26 24 30 -28 -57 -40 -42 -34 -41 -28 29 33 24 25 22 26 17 2 5 5 0 -3 -5 -15 -20 -19 -10 1 5 4 -2 1 0 -14 -21 -26 2 32 23 27 32 34 30 -19 -40 -31 -29 -23 -24 -11 22 25 20 6 -2 -1 -3 -5 -6 2 18 20 15 -1 -10 -7 -17 -23 -21 -11 9 14 13 16 12 9 2 -9 -9 -6 0 5 5 -1 -1 -1 -9 -15 -18 -10 7 8 10 20 21 23 5 -14 -11 -15 -21 -23 -17 9 19 14 16 17 17 5 -17 -16 -11 -7 -5 -2 2 4 2 -7 -12 -16 -15 10 18 16 24 25 31 14 -25 -26 -22 -23 -25 -28 2 26 18 14 11 14 10 -12 -15 -8 -2 0 -1 4 6 2 -1 -3 -4 -7 -4 5 7 5 3 7 7 -11 -18 -15 -9 -4 -14 1 31 26 21 11 11 17 -16 -36 -26 -21 -12 -19 -11 35 40 26 20 14 22 -4 -41 -29 -23 -17 -15 -18 12 27 13 15 12 11 10 -3 -1 2 -4 -4 0 -5 -13 -14 -7 2 2 2 5 8 7 -2 -8 -9 -7 1 2 3 10 13 15 5 -8 -9 -10 -12 -14 -16 3 13 10 9 7 7 5 -2 -5 -4 -1 0 -2 1 4 3 3 0 0 0 -3 -3 -2 1 2 1 2 1 2 0 -2 -2 -3 -3 -1 -2 0 2 2 3 1 0 -1 0 0 -2 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -2 -2 0 1 1 1 2 2 1 0 0 0 -1 -2 -2 -1 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 2 2 1 1 2 0 -1 -1 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 2 2 1 1 1 1 0 -2 -2 -1 4 4 3 4 6 7 -2 -9 -6 -7 -8 -8 -8 1 3 1 3 3 3 4 3 3 5 1 0 -1 1 5 3 4 6 7 6 -16 -21 -16 -16 -15 -19 -5 21 16 14 15 11 13 3 -5 0 0 -1 1 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 3 -6 -22 -19 -17 -16 -16 -21 18 41 28 32 25 28 22 -19 -24 -17 -19 -14 -16 -9 4 2 2 2 1 3 -6 -11 -8 -10 -9 -14 -7 33 38 30 31 27 39 3 -47 -36 -32 -29 -29 -32 0 15 5 9 6 7 8 10 12 9 6 6 4 5 6 6 6 8 10 14 -22 -40 -30 -30 -26 -36 -20 34 37 28 23 20 25 11 -1 3 4 7 10 7 -12 -23 -19 -17 -18 -16 -13 -9 -7 -6 -6 -8 -14 17 48 41 35 30 34 31 -20 -41 -30 -24 -18 -20 -15 -8 -8 -8 -10 -14 -12 6 25 23 17 17 18 14 11 8 7 8 9 14 -3 -40 -42 -34 -33 -35 -38 2 39 31 25 22 23 21 11 9 11 10 12 13 -1 -25 -29 -23 -19 -21 -16 -11 -7 -5 -7 -10 -14 -8 34 48 36 34 35 40 12 -34 -33 -26 -22 -22 -22 -13 -7 -9 -7 -9 -10 -3 19 27 22 16 16 15 9 6 5 3 6 9 12 -21 -48 -37 -34 -34 -40 -27 33 46 33 30 26 30 18 1 4 3 5 8 7 -16 -30 -26 -21 -17 -18 -12 -7 -6 -5 -10 -9 -19 10 55 48 41 38 40 42 -19 -53 -38 -35 -28 -31 -24 -1 1 -2 -2 -5 -6 6 21 23 17 15 16 12 11 9 7 11 9 15 6 -46 -49 -38 -39 -36 -45 -3 49 37 32 26 25 24 2 -5 -1 0 4 5 2 -14 -16 -11 -8 -10 -6 -9 -13 -9 -12 -12 -12 -16 26 42 29 29 24 32 16 -31 -32 -23 -24 -24 -26 -5 12 9 9 11 10 10 4 3 3 2 4 5 1 -1 -2 -3 -1 -1 2 -6 -18 -13 -12 -16 -20 -19 19 31 21 20 21 25 14 -9 -7 -3 -2 -3 0 -11 -19 -16 -15 -13 -12 -9 1 4 3 1 2 -4 6 35 32 25 19 15 21 -14 -42 -31 -25 -15 -16 -14 8 14 10 7 0 3 1 -4 -3 -5 2 7 2 13 20 15 16 4 7 6 -33 -37 -29 -30 -20 -30 -5 46 37 34 32 27 34 -5 -29 -19 -24 -21 -21 -18 7 8 5 15 13 15 5 -12 -7 -9 -18 -17 -20 8 25 13 19 25 27 19 -15 -17 -8 -15 -19 -17 -10 -3 -5 -7 -2 2 -4 12 20 17 18 12 13 8 -14 -19 -17 -17 -12 -14 -3 10 7 10 11 7 7 -1 -4 0 -7 -8 -4 -2 3 0 -1 8 8 4 2 1 6 2 -7 -4 1 -9 -16 -15 -10 -2 -9 -6 25 26 22 16 10 18 -2 -28 -22 -20 -14 -13 -15 15 28 20 21 16 22 9 -32 -30 -24 -26 -20 -27 2 35 22 23 21 18 17 -6 -13 -5 -11 -10 -8 -4 -2 -5 -2 6 5 5 0 -5 -1 -5 -9 -10 -9 4 9 6 10 11 12 5 -8 -7 -6 -7 -8 -11 0 7 4 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 4 4 4 1 1 1 -2 -3 0 -5 -6 -4 -2 0 -1 -2 6 6 5 1 2 2 0 -2 -2 -1 1 1 0 0 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 1 2 1 1 -2 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 1 2 1 1 1 1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 -1 1 1 0 1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 -1 -1 -2 -1 2 3 2 3 2 3 0 -5 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 0 3 2 3 4 4 3 2 0 0 -1 -2 -2 0 4 4 3 5 6 5 -5 -12 -10 -11 -9 -11 -7 9 12 10 11 9 10 3 -4 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 0 3 3 3 3 5 0 -13 -15 -12 -13 -13 -14 3 25 21 20 20 19 18 -7 -18 -13 -15 -12 -13 -9 3 5 3 3 3 3 -2 -10 -9 -8 -7 -8 -6 16 27 22 23 20 23 10 -25 -27 -24 -24 -22 -24 -6 11 8 8 7 8 8 4 3 3 3 5 4 5 10 9 7 7 5 8 -13 -31 -28 -27 -24 -25 -20 17 30 26 25 22 23 14 0 0 0 2 2 0 -5 -12 -12 -13 -15 -13 -11 -11 -10 -8 -6 -4 -6 9 32 34 31 28 26 25 -4 -26 -24 -24 -21 -21 -18 -9 -7 -6 -6 -6 -5 3 15 18 16 16 17 14 12 9 8 6 4 3 -3 -29 -38 -34 -32 -30 -29 -7 25 26 26 24 24 23 15 12 11 9 7 6 0 -17 -23 -22 -19 -19 -16 -12 -10 -9 -7 -6 -4 -3 23 39 34 32 28 29 16 -16 -24 -22 -22 -22 -22 -15 -11 -10 -9 -6 -3 -1 10 17 18 15 15 14 10 10 9 6 6 2 3 -12 -33 -32 -29 -27 -26 -21 11 28 23 24 22 22 16 4 4 4 3 3 2 -5 -13 -12 -10 -10 -11 -6 -9 -9 -7 -8 -6 -7 0 24 26 21 21 18 17 -2 -21 -21 -19 -17 -16 -13 4 11 8 10 8 10 8 1 3 2 0 2 1 -5 -8 -8 -9 -6 -6 -6 -10 -12 -11 -10 -8 -11 3 33 33 30 26 22 22 2 -17 -13 -12 -12 -11 -10 -18 -20 -18 -15 -13 -12 -4 10 12 12 10 10 7 18 27 24 21 16 17 9 -28 -41 -35 -34 -30 -32 -17 10 9 8 10 8 9 19 27 27 24 22 23 16 -8 -14 -10 -11 -10 -6 -16 -37 -35 -35 -32 -30 -31 13 44 34 34 33 29 24 15 12 13 12 10 12 -3 -30 -28 -24 -23 -22 -17 -17 -18 -15 -16 -14 -16 -8 37 45 38 37 33 33 14 -11 -8 -7 -6 -5 -4 -14 -22 -18 -18 -19 -17 -14 -9 -7 -8 -5 -3 -10 11 39 32 33 27 24 24 -3 -16 -11 -12 -8 -5 -5 -11 -11 -8 -9 -10 -9 -7 -4 -3 -6 -5 -4 -7 13 21 16 20 18 17 12 -9 -13 -8 -11 -10 -10 -5 2 3 2 4 5 7 2 -3 -1 -3 -6 -7 -6 -1 1 -2 -1 3 0 3 3 2 5 4 1 1 -3 -5 -6 -8 -4 -3 -2 6 4 6 9 4 5 6 2 4 0 -4 -1 -2 -9 -9 -7 -4 -1 -2 -1 3 1 1 -1 -2 -1 -6 -9 -8 -7 -1 -4 -3 23 25 20 20 12 15 5 -21 -16 -16 -16 -11 -11 2 13 8 12 8 9 8 -18 -22 -17 -23 -16 -22 -9 26 17 17 22 17 19 7 -4 1 -4 -6 -5 -4 -5 -3 -2 4 3 7 3 -8 -5 -6 -9 -9 -10 -2 5 2 3 3 6 4 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 -6 0 9 7 5 4 3 4 1 -2 -3 1 2 1 2 0 2 2 -3 -4 -2 -5 -6 -6 -3 1 0 0 4 6 4 0 -1 1 -1 0 0 0 3 2 1 2 2 2 2 0 1 1 -2 -4 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 1 1 1 0 0 0 -1 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 2 2 1 1 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 1 0 1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -13 -12 -13 -10 -9 -7 -2 -2 -2 3 2 2 14 16 12 11 7 7 2 -5 -5 -3 -2 0 2 0 -2 0 -2 -5 -3 -5 -7 -6 -7 -8 -5 -5 0 8 7 9 12 9 8 4 -1 0 -3 -4 -3 -4 -2 1 1 2 2 3 3 -1 -2 -1 -3 -6 -5 -6 -4 -3 -4 2 3 3 9 9 8 8 2 2 -2 -10 -8 -10 -10 -6 -7 1 8 5 11 10 8 8 1 0 -2 -7 -6 -5 -5 -4 -3 0 2 2 4 4 1 1 -2 -5 -5 -7 -8 -6 -7 -4 1 0 7 18 15 16 11 5 7 -8 -14 -11 -15 -9 -5 -3 7 7 10 12 6 7 0 -14 -12 -16 -16 -11 -14 5 14 10 17 16 13 11 2 2 0 -6 -6 -4 -5 -5 -3 0 3 2 4 0 -3 -3 -4 -5 -5 -5 -1 0 1 1 2 3 1 1 0 1 0 -2 -3 2 3 1 1 2 2 0 1 1 2 3 1 3 2 -2 0 -2 -4 -2 -2 -3 -3 -3 0 -1 -1 0 2 2 0 -1 0 -2 -1 1 1 1 2 1 2 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 1 2 1 1 1 1 1 0 -1 -2 -2 -2 -1 2 3 3 4 3 3 2 -6 -8 -7 -7 -6 -6 -1 8 7 7 7 7 5 -1 -6 -5 -5 -4 -3 -1 3 6 7 6 3 5 -2 -11 -12 -11 -9 -8 -9 8 17 14 14 13 14 9 -10 -14 -11 -13 -11 -10 -3 8 8 9 8 6 5 -5 -11 -11 -11 -8 -9 -2 15 19 17 18 16 18 1 -21 -17 -19 -20 -19 -18 0 8 7 11 11 9 7 1 -1 -2 -2 0 0 4 9 9 9 5 5 4 -15 -26 -22 -22 -20 -22 -9 19 22 20 23 21 21 10 0 0 -2 -4 -3 -1 -8 -11 -9 -9 -11 -11 -11 -10 -11 -10 -4 -1 -3 15 33 30 28 25 25 19 -10 -22 -19 -20 -22 -22 -16 -6 -5 -2 0 -1 -1 4 8 8 6 11 13 11 12 13 12 7 2 2 -7 -30 -33 -29 -26 -24 -24 5 30 27 28 27 27 22 4 0 0 -3 -2 0 -4 -11 -11 -9 -11 -14 -12 -12 -15 -14 -12 -6 -5 0 30 39 33 32 27 28 7 -27 -28 -26 -26 -27 -25 -5 8 6 11 12 10 10 7 8 7 5 7 10 5 -2 -1 -3 -5 -6 -5 -21 -35 -31 -30 -25 -28 -15 35 44 38 41 38 37 21 3 6 3 -1 -2 1 -21 -37 -32 -28 -27 -28 -19 -5 -3 -3 -1 3 -1 17 43 39 34 31 31 27 -9 -29 -23 -23 -26 -26 -20 -12 -11 -9 -5 -3 -5 11 31 30 26 26 27 24 -1 -13 -8 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 2 2 2 2 1 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 0 2 2 3 3 3 2 0 -2 -2 -3 -2 -1 -1 1 2 3 2 2 2 1 -4 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 1 7 6 6 7 6 5 -4 -7 -5 -6 -6 -4 -2 4 6 5 5 4 3 -1 -5 -6 -6 -5 -5 -4 5 9 8 9 7 9 4 -9 -9 -8 -10 -9 -7 -1 6 5 5 6 5 3 0 -3 -4 -4 -2 -1 0 3 5 6 4 3 5 -3 -11 -10 -8 -9 -11 -8 8 11 9 11 11 10 5 -2 -1 -2 -5 -3 -1 -3 -5 -2 -1 -2 -3 -3 -3 -5 -6 -4 -2 -5 1 14 14 12 11 12 12 -2 -10 -7 -8 -11 -10 -7 -3 -3 -2 1 0 -1 0 5 3 1 3 4 3 3 5 6 3 0 1 0 -11 -16 -13 -11 -10 -14 -1 17 14 14 15 16 14 3 0 1 -2 -3 -1 -1 -8 -9 -5 -6 -9 -8 -6 -9 -10 -9 -4 -2 -3 13 24 20 17 15 16 9 -11 -15 -12 -14 -16 -16 -5 4 3 7 9 8 8 2 2 3 1 2 6 3 -3 -2 -3 -5 -6 -6 -11 -18 -20 -17 -15 -15 -13 18 32 27 29 29 29 18 2 0 0 -4 -6 -2 -10 -20 -18 -15 -15 -15 -13 -8 -5 -6 -3 1 0 6 23 25 21 18 17 17 -2 -20 -20 -19 -20 -21 -17 1 7 5 10 12 10 10 13 15 12 9 11 11 0 -10 -6 -7 -11 -11 -10 -23 -31 -29 -26 -21 -25 -6 36 36 33 34 33 29 14 4 6 3 -1 0 1 -16 -20 -15 -13 -13 -12 -11 -15 -17 -17 -12 -8 -11 15 40 34 31 24 25 16 -16 -27 -21 -22 -21 -20 -8 8 8 9 13 12 10 2 -2 -3 -5 -5 -4 -1 11 15 15 14 8 11 -5 -35 -35 -31 -27 -23 -23 9 32 25 25 24 22 15 0 -3 -3 -5 -6 -4 0 2 4 7 5 3 5 -15 -26 -22 -22 -16 -16 -9 21 26 21 20 16 14 2 -13 -14 -11 -11 -10 -8 6 14 12 13 11 12 5 -13 -15 -12 -15 -13 -12 -2 9 6 7 8 6 3 2 0 0 0 1 2 2 3 3 3 1 0 1 -5 -11 -10 -9 -7 -7 -6 5 9 7 9 8 7 3 -1 -2 -2 -3 -3 -1 1 5 5 5 3 3 4 -4 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -4 -1 -1 -1 0 2 0 3 5 5 4 3 4 3 -1 -4 -3 -5 -4 -4 -2 4 4 3 6 6 6 3 -1 0 -1 -5 -5 -4 -7 -8 -6 -3 0 -1 1 4 2 2 -2 -3 -3 -4 -5 -5 -3 1 2 2 15 18 14 12 8 11 3 -11 -11 -9 -9 -7 -6 -1 3 4 4 2 2 1 -10 -13 -10 -12 -11 -13 -5 12 10 9 13 12 11 9 7 6 3 1 1 1 -3 -3 -2 -1 -2 0 -2 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -1 3 1 0 1 2 2 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -6 0 12 8 8 10 10 8 2 0 1 0 -2 -1 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -3 -2 -3 -5 -4 -3 -1 -1 -2 -1 1 -1 -1 3 3 3 2 2 3 2 1 1 1 1 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 1 1 1 1 2 1 1 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 1 1 1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 14 17 14 17 18 17 13 7 8 6 2 2 4 -7 -10 -6 -7 -8 -7 -8 -20 -21 -19 -20 -19 -18 -14 -8 -7 -7 -5 -3 -4 -1 -1 -2 -1 1 -2 2 18 17 14 17 17 17 13 10 9 7 6 5 5 5 3 3 4 4 3 1 -4 -3 -2 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 -3 -2 -3 -2 -3 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -3 -2 -2 0 0 -1 0 1 -1 2 4 2 3 4 2 2 4 3 2 3 3 3 2 1 1 2 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 2 0 1 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 -2 0 -1 0 1 1 2 1 1 0 1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 2 1 0 2 0 -4 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 1 4 2 4 3 3 1 -1 -2 -2 -3 -2 0 0 1 2 2 1 1 1 -2 -4 -4 -4 -2 -4 -2 7 8 6 6 5 5 2 -6 -5 -6 -6 -5 -3 0 2 4 5 4 3 1 -2 -4 -5 -4 -3 -5 2 10 7 7 7 7 7 -6 -12 -7 -10 -10 -9 -5 4 4 5 7 6 2 2 0 -3 -5 -3 -2 0 0 2 4 3 3 4 1 -9 -10 -8 -7 -7 -11 2 16 11 10 13 11 8 0 -3 -2 -6 -5 0 0 -7 -3 0 0 -3 -3 -1 -2 -5 -4 -2 -5 -6 9 15 12 10 9 14 5 -14 -11 -7 -11 -11 -8 -3 -1 0 2 3 -1 -3 2 3 -3 -3 1 2 0 0 3 4 2 3 5 -4 -12 -11 -8 -8 -12 -10 16 20 14 16 15 15 7 -2 -1 -3 -4 0 4 -4 -10 -5 -3 -5 -7 -5 -5 -6 -7 -6 -5 -9 0 19 19 15 12 14 17 -6 -20 -13 -14 -14 -13 -9 4 6 5 9 7 3 4 6 6 3 2 6 7 -1 -5 -2 -3 -4 -2 -4 -19 -24 -20 -18 -18 -26 -2 34 28 25 27 25 23 9 3 6 3 1 7 3 -23 -26 -18 -19 -20 -20 -11 -5 -7 -7 -2 -2 -5 23 40 32 27 26 31 16 -20 -25 -17 -21 -25 -22 -16 -13 -15 -10 -5 -8 -8 13 26 19 19 22 25 18 6 7 6 1 -1 4 -13 -37 -34 -28 -28 -31 -27 11 28 19 21 23 22 17 16 17 15 10 9 13 -7 -30 -25 -20 -21 -23 -18 -9 -5 -6 -2 4 1 8 33 34 26 21 19 21 -3 -26 -22 -20 -21 -23 -20 -9 -6 -7 -1 4 0 6 27 30 25 21 22 24 5 -12 -7 -9 -16 -15 -13 -28 -35 -31 -24 -18 -23 -7 32 31 23 25 28 23 20 17 18 15 7 9 6 -24 -35 -27 -25 -26 -26 -17 -4 -5 -5 1 5 2 19 32 28 23 19 20 15 -7 -15 -9 -10 -13 -12 -13 -15 -16 -15 -10 -6 -9 7 19 14 13 13 12 10 5 3 5 4 0 2 -3 -8 -8 -6 -6 -4 -4 -4 -3 -2 -10 -7 -9 -9 -7 -5 2 8 7 8 6 4 2 -3 -5 -6 -5 -4 -2 1 5 6 6 5 4 3 -7 -9 -8 -8 -7 -7 -1 12 11 10 9 7 5 -2 -7 -5 -6 -6 -3 0 -1 1 3 3 1 0 -2 -4 -5 -6 -3 -4 -5 5 13 10 9 9 9 7 -8 -12 -7 -8 -8 -7 -2 4 4 4 5 3 1 0 0 -3 -4 -3 -1 -1 2 4 5 5 5 6 0 -10 -11 -9 -9 -11 -12 7 16 12 13 11 11 7 -3 -5 -5 -7 -4 -1 -2 -4 -1 1 1 0 0 -4 -6 -8 -9 -7 -9 -5 15 17 15 15 13 16 1 -14 -14 -13 -13 -14 -12 3 10 9 10 10 8 5 0 -2 -5 -6 -3 -1 -1 0 3 4 3 3 2 -12 -19 -18 -18 -16 -21 -8 26 28 24 25 23 22 7 -5 -4 -6 -6 -4 -1 -7 -10 -5 -3 -6 -5 -6 -10 -11 -12 -10 -7 -9 11 29 26 24 22 23 17 -15 -27 -23 -23 -21 -23 -13 8 8 9 11 8 6 6 7 7 5 6 10 9 6 5 7 5 2 5 -8 -35 -38 -34 -32 -30 -31 7 37 30 30 30 27 21 7 3 3 0 -1 3 -2 -13 -11 -8 -8 -11 -9 -13 -17 -16 -15 -10 -10 -4 29 37 32 30 25 28 7 -28 -29 -27 -26 -25 -25 -7 7 3 6 7 5 5 12 15 12 9 10 11 11 11 13 13 9 6 9 -25 -46 -39 -38 -32 -32 -21 20 28 20 22 21 18 13 7 7 5 3 3 5 -2 -7 -3 -1 -5 -3 -6 -19 -17 -17 -16 -10 -12 5 29 25 23 18 15 15 -8 -22 -17 -16 -14 -13 -10 1 3 1 4 4 2 3 5 3 2 3 3 3 13 18 16 15 10 10 5 -18 -17 -14 -14 -12 -9 -5 -2 -1 -3 -3 -4 -4 -4 -6 -5 -6 -2 -3 0 11 10 8 9 8 7 2 -3 -2 -3 -2 -1 0 4 8 5 5 3 3 0 -9 -9 -7 -8 -7 -7 -4 -1 -1 -1 2 3 1 5 7 4 4 4 4 4 6 5 6 5 4 3 3 2 2 1 1 1 2 -3 -5 -2 -4 -6 -3 -6 -12 -12 -12 -10 -10 -9 -4 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -2 0 3 0 5 18 16 15 13 12 14 2 -7 -5 -7 -6 -7 -4 2 3 4 4 3 5 0 -10 -10 -9 -10 -10 -11 4 14 10 12 13 11 10 3 3 2 0 -1 1 0 -3 -1 -1 -2 -3 -1 -9 -14 -11 -12 -10 -9 -8 -2 -2 -3 -2 -3 -3 -3 -7 -6 -5 -3 -2 -3 8 15 10 11 11 9 9 5 4 5 4 5 6 5 6 5 5 3 3 2 -3 -6 -3 -5 -5 -5 -3 0 0 0 -1 -2 -3 -3 -2 -3 -1 -1 1 1 2 3 1 1 0 0 -1 -4 -3 -3 -3 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -2 -3 -2 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 2 2 1 2 2 1 2 3 2 3 3 2 2 2 1 1 2 1 2 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 1 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -2 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 2 2 2 1 -2 -2 -2 -3 -2 -4 -1 1 2 3 3 3 3 0 0 -1 -2 -3 -4 -1 1 3 2 3 3 4 0 -5 -6 -6 -6 -6 -7 2 8 7 9 9 8 7 -3 -4 -6 -7 -7 -6 -2 2 3 6 5 5 4 -4 -9 -8 -9 -8 -10 -5 12 13 13 14 12 13 2 -11 -10 -12 -12 -10 -9 1 6 8 8 6 6 2 -6 -8 -8 -8 -6 -7 3 16 13 14 13 13 11 -10 -19 -15 -18 -15 -13 -7 8 11 11 12 7 6 1 -5 -6 -7 -5 -2 -1 5 9 8 8 6 6 0 -16 -16 -14 -14 -12 -12 4 22 18 17 14 11 8 -4 -10 -9 -8 -3 0 -1 -3 0 1 -1 -2 -4 -4 -5 -4 -3 -2 -3 -2 13 19 13 13 11 12 2 -19 -18 -14 -12 -9 -7 -2 3 4 3 0 -3 -4 5 8 6 6 7 8 5 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 1 -9 -17 -14 -12 -10 -14 -9 16 22 17 13 11 10 5 1 2 1 4 8 9 -7 -21 -17 -15 -14 -16 -11 2 6 3 2 1 -2 6 20 20 16 14 15 15 -8 -23 -17 -14 -12 -10 -9 -7 -7 -8 -8 -10 -13 3 25 25 21 19 20 17 2 -8 -5 -4 -2 1 -2 -19 -23 -20 -20 -20 -22 -3 24 20 16 14 12 11 11 13 13 13 12 14 6 -25 -31 -24 -22 -19 -17 -9 1 0 -3 -5 -6 -5 17 31 26 25 24 25 15 -10 -16 -11 -10 -12 -11 -12 -16 -14 -12 -10 -10 -7 10 19 14 11 11 11 7 2 1 4 5 6 8 -7 -23 -23 -21 -22 -25 -22 11 25 20 21 19 19 15 9 8 6 5 3 6 -7 -21 -15 -13 -9 -8 -8 -11 -14 -15 -17 -16 -18 -4 31 32 29 29 28 30 3 -21 -17 -17 -16 -17 -14 0 5 4 6 5 3 3 4 3 1 -2 -3 0 5 9 12 11 11 12 8 -29 -40 -34 -34 -29 -34 -12 32 29 24 27 24 20 10 2 2 2 3 6 8 -2 -3 2 1 0 2 -7 -24 -23 -24 -24 -21 -23 12 36 28 26 21 21 14 -21 -30 -22 -20 -15 -14 -4 11 9 7 7 6 1 4 6 4 3 4 3 6 19 22 21 18 11 16 -5 -41 -33 -29 -27 -23 -21 -2 11 5 3 3 1 -1 0 -1 -2 1 4 3 9 15 13 13 12 10 8 -3 -9 -5 -7 -5 -5 -2 12 13 9 6 3 5 -5 -19 -16 -13 -11 -11 -9 -5 -3 -5 -4 -3 -4 -4 4 5 3 6 7 6 10 15 14 12 10 8 7 0 -2 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -7 -5 -4 -7 -6 -4 -7 -11 -10 -9 -8 -7 -6 0 3 2 1 2 1 2 4 2 2 5 4 2 9 16 13 12 10 10 9 -2 -7 -4 -6 -5 -6 -6 -4 -4 -4 -4 -4 -2 -8 -12 -10 -10 -8 -9 -8 9 13 10 11 10 10 7 3 5 6 5 4 6 2 -1 1 1 1 1 1 -9 -10 -8 -10 -9 -8 -6 -2 -2 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 -3 -3 -4 -3 11 12 8 9 8 6 4 5 5 4 5 5 5 2 1 1 1 0 0 0 -7 -7 -5 -6 -5 -6 -3 0 1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 1 0 1 1 2 2 2 3 2 2 2 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -2 -3 -2 -2 -1 -1 -2 -2 -3 -2 -1 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 2 2 2 1 1 1 2 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 1 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 1 1 0 1 1 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -2 0 0 1 1 2 2 1 1 0 1 -1 -1 0 -1 1 1 0 3 2 1 -3 -4 -4 -5 -4 -5 -2 4 4 5 6 4 4 2 -2 -2 -2 -3 -3 -2 -2 1 2 2 2 2 0 -5 -5 -6 -6 -4 -5 3 10 9 9 9 7 6 -4 -7 -6 -8 -8 -6 -4 2 3 3 3 4 1 0 -2 -4 -2 -2 -3 0 9 10 10 11 7 8 0 -14 -13 -14 -13 -11 -9 0 8 7 7 8 6 4 2 -1 -1 0 0 0 2 3 3 3 2 1 0 -10 -14 -13 -13 -10 -10 -4 15 17 16 15 12 10 4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -5 -7 -5 -6 -6 -5 -5 -4 -1 -2 -1 1 -1 8 17 16 16 12 12 9 -9 -17 -15 -13 -11 -10 -8 -3 0 -1 -3 -3 -4 3 10 11 11 11 10 8 2 -2 -2 -2 -2 0 -5 -17 -16 -15 -15 -12 -13 4 20 18 17 14 12 11 7 5 5 7 6 7 -2 -21 -22 -21 -20 -17 -16 -6 4 3 3 2 0 4 18 23 22 21 18 19 7 -16 -18 -17 -15 -13 -13 -11 -9 -8 -10 -10 -10 -5 18 26 23 23 19 20 9 -7 -10 -8 -6 -4 -4 -15 -25 -23 -24 -21 -20 -13 18 28 24 24 19 19 16 13 11 13 13 10 9 -16 -34 -30 -30 -26 -24 -19 -1 4 3 1 2 0 10 25 24 23 23 21 18 -5 -22 -20 -20 -18 -17 -15 -5 -3 -3 -4 -4 -3 9 26 27 26 24 22 21 -5 -21 -18 -17 -14 -12 -14 -24 -25 -25 -26 -22 -23 3 37 35 34 30 27 24 15 9 8 10 10 11 2 -29 -33 -31 -30 -24 -24 -11 7 7 7 4 2 4 18 23 20 21 17 17 6 -21 -27 -24 -23 -19 -18 -10 1 1 0 0 -1 1 22 32 28 31 26 25 16 -12 -16 -14 -14 -11 -12 -20 -27 -25 -26 -26 -23 -18 13 26 22 22 19 17 16 15 13 13 16 15 15 -5 -24 -20 -21 -19 -17 -15 -8 -4 -2 -4 -4 -6 2 20 20 17 15 12 12 5 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 -2 -12 -14 -13 -11 -7 -7 -4 3 5 4 4 5 3 8 11 10 9 5 3 3 1 -1 -1 -1 -2 0 -4 -10 -9 -8 -5 -4 -3 -4 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 5 8 6 5 4 4 3 4 3 3 2 2 1 0 -1 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -5 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 3 4 4 3 2 2 3 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 3 3 2 3 2 3 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 0 0 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -3 2 5 3 3 3 0 2 9 9 8 9 7 8 4 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -6 -9 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -7 -7 -6 -6 -4 -6 1 10 7 7 6 5 5 7 9 7 8 8 8 6 -4 -4 -3 -2 -2 -3 -4 -6 -5 -4 -5 -5 -4 -4 -2 -4 -3 -3 -3 -2 1 1 1 1 0 0 2 6 5 5 5 5 5 4 3 3 3 3 3 2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -4 -5 -4 -4 -5 -4 -4 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 2 2 2 3 3 3 3 1 1 2 1 2 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 1 1 -1 0 -1 -2 -1 -2 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 -3 -2 -2 1 2 1 2 3 2 2 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 0 5 4 5 6 5 5 2 -3 -1 -2 -3 -2 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 0 -1 -1 2 2 1 4 2 2 4 5 4 5 3 2 2 -6 -8 -6 -8 -7 -7 -5 1 1 1 3 4 2 5 5 4 5 4 3 3 -1 -3 -1 -3 -5 -3 -5 -9 -7 -8 -6 -5 -5 4 12 9 10 11 9 9 3 1 2 1 -1 -1 -4 -9 -8 -10 -10 -8 -7 -3 0 1 2 4 4 5 11 11 12 11 7 8 1 -11 -11 -11 -12 -10 -10 -7 -4 -3 -4 -3 -1 2 9 11 12 13 11 11 7 -1 -3 -3 -6 -4 -7 -11 -14 -14 -15 -12 -12 -5 12 16 15 17 15 14 11 6 6 7 7 5 3 -11 -19 -19 -22 -19 -17 -13 -1 3 3 3 4 5 13 19 19 22 21 19 16 -7 -19 -18 -20 -17 -16 -16 -12 -10 -13 -12 -10 -10 8 27 26 29 27 23 22 6 -4 -3 -3 -3 -2 -10 -27 -28 -29 -29 -24 -24 -2 22 21 22 21 17 18 20 17 18 19 15 15 0 -29 -32 -31 -30 -24 -23 -13 -1 -1 -3 0 -1 3 29 35 33 34 28 27 12 -16 -19 -17 -18 -17 -15 -22 -24 -21 -22 -17 -15 -8 20 31 27 28 24 20 17 10 7 6 5 3 4 -19 -34 -29 -31 -27 -22 -16 5 14 13 14 12 11 14 20 17 17 16 11 7 -8 -20 -19 -19 -15 -10 -10 -9 -7 -5 -5 -4 -3 7 23 20 21 18 14 13 -1 -10 -10 -11 -11 -10 -11 -8 -6 -7 -4 -2 -1 2 10 10 10 10 8 6 5 3 2 1 0 0 -2 -13 -14 -14 -14 -12 -12 -2 13 10 11 12 10 10 5 2 3 2 1 2 0 -5 -6 -5 -6 -5 -4 -4 -6 -6 -5 -3 -2 -3 8 12 10 9 7 7 4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -4 -4 -1 2 2 2 1 2 3 -5 -7 -5 -5 -3 -3 -1 6 5 4 2 1 0 0 1 1 2 2 2 3 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 -7 -7 -5 -5 -3 -5 2 6 5 5 3 4 3 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -3 -6 -5 -5 -2 -3 -2 3 4 3 3 3 2 2 3 2 2 0 0 1 0 -3 -2 -2 -3 -3 -2 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 2 2 2 1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -2 -2 -2 -3 -5 2 6 4 6 5 5 4 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -3 -1 2 2 1 2 2 3 -2 -5 -4 -5 -3 -5 -4 6 6 4 5 3 2 1 -1 1 1 1 1 2 -2 -3 -3 -2 0 -1 -1 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 1 4 2 2 1 1 1 -1 -3 -2 -3 -2 -3 -2 3 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 1 1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 1 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 2 2 2 2 3 3 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 -2 -3 -2 -3 -1 -2 -3 4 6 4 5 5 4 3 -2 -3 -2 -4 -4 -3 -2 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 -2 0 1 0 2 5 5 5 5 2 4 -2 -8 -6 -8 -7 -7 -7 0 4 2 4 5 4 4 3 1 2 2 0 1 1 1 1 1 -2 -1 -2 -8 -8 -7 -7 -5 -5 -2 10 10 9 10 9 9 5 -1 0 -1 -4 -4 -3 -5 -5 -4 -6 -5 -5 -5 -3 -1 -1 2 4 2 9 12 11 11 7 7 5 -7 -10 -9 -12 -11 -9 -8 -3 -1 -2 0 2 2 6 7 7 9 9 8 8 4 1 0 -2 -5 -5 -9 -13 -13 -13 -13 -9 -9 3 12 11 13 13 13 12 8 5 5 5 2 3 -4 -13 -13 -15 -15 -13 -12 -6 -1 0 1 4 3 7 16 16 16 16 12 13 3 -12 -11 -13 -13 -13 -12 -12 -9 -9 -9 -6 -5 0 14 17 16 18 17 15 11 2 1 0 -3 -4 -4 -15 -20 -18 -20 -16 -15 -10 9 12 11 12 11 10 13 14 12 12 11 9 7 -10 -18 -15 -17 -14 -12 -11 -7 -3 -3 -3 -1 -1 8 19 15 16 13 10 8 0 -6 -5 -6 -7 -4 -7 -13 -11 -11 -8 -4 -2 3 10 8 8 9 8 6 6 4 2 -1 -2 -4 -6 -6 -6 -6 -7 -7 -6 0 4 6 7 6 5 7 4 3 2 3 3 3 -1 -9 -9 -9 -7 -4 -4 -3 0 2 1 1 1 2 7 7 6 3 2 1 -1 -3 -5 -6 -5 -5 -5 -2 -1 0 3 5 6 7 3 1 3 4 3 5 1 -6 -5 -7 -9 -8 -11 -3 3 0 0 -1 -2 0 10 12 11 14 9 11 5 -6 -5 -4 -3 -3 -2 -9 -13 -10 -10 -6 -5 -4 4 7 5 6 5 5 7 10 8 8 3 2 3 -7 -13 -12 -13 -12 -12 -10 1 5 2 7 7 7 8 9 8 10 9 9 9 -2 -10 -6 -9 -9 -8 -9 -10 -8 -9 -9 -6 -8 2 17 13 13 14 11 11 3 -2 -1 -2 -2 -2 -3 -8 -7 -7 -6 -4 -4 -2 1 0 1 2 1 1 9 11 8 8 4 6 3 -11 -11 -9 -11 -8 -8 -5 -1 -1 -1 1 1 0 6 9 5 7 6 4 2 1 0 0 -1 -2 -1 -3 -6 -4 -3 -3 -3 0 2 2 2 1 2 2 2 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -3 -2 -2 -3 -5 -1 8 7 7 6 5 5 0 -5 -3 -3 -4 -2 -2 0 2 2 1 2 3 0 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -7 2 9 5 6 3 3 3 1 -1 -1 0 -1 1 1 -4 -1 -1 0 0 1 -2 -4 -2 -2 -1 -2 0 2 3 2 1 0 0 0 -2 -2 -3 -3 -3 -4 2 5 2 2 2 2 1 1 0 0 2 1 1 1 1 1 2 1 0 1 -3 -4 -2 -3 -2 -2 -1 2 2 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 -1 -1 0 -1 -2 -2 -1 1 1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 2 0 -2 -1 -2 -3 -2 -4 0 3 1 2 3 3 3 0 -2 0 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 2 0 -1 1 1 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -3 -2 6 6 4 5 4 6 3 -5 -4 -3 -5 -5 -5 -2 2 1 -1 1 2 0 -1 -2 -2 0 0 -1 3 7 6 6 4 4 5 -5 -10 -7 -8 -8 -7 -6 3 4 2 4 6 4 3 1 -1 1 1 0 0 2 2 2 2 -1 1 -2 -10 -9 -7 -7 -4 -6 1 12 10 10 9 9 8 1 -4 -2 -3 -4 -3 -3 -5 -3 -3 -4 -3 -2 -4 -4 -3 -2 1 0 1 10 13 10 11 7 7 3 -9 -10 -8 -10 -9 -7 -5 1 1 1 2 4 3 3 2 3 4 4 2 3 3 1 1 -2 -4 -3 -7 -12 -10 -10 -8 -7 -5 9 14 13 14 14 14 10 1 0 0 -2 -4 -3 -7 -10 -9 -10 -9 -7 -6 -5 -3 -2 0 1 1 7 16 15 15 13 11 9 -2 -13 -12 -14 -15 -14 -13 -3 3 1 4 6 7 7 6 6 8 7 6 7 0 -5 -4 -6 -7 -5 -7 -16 -17 -17 -17 -13 -16 -1 25 24 24 26 24 22 11 1 2 1 -2 -3 -5 -15 -16 -14 -15 -11 -8 -9 -9 -8 -7 -4 -4 -4 16 25 21 23 20 18 11 -10 -14 -15 -18 -18 -19 -10 7 7 8 10 11 12 6 2 5 6 6 6 5 -3 -4 -4 -7 -6 -6 -15 -26 -26 -28 -24 -22 -21 18 38 32 35 32 32 25 5 2 5 2 0 2 -7 -17 -14 -15 -15 -12 -12 -15 -15 -14 -13 -9 -12 0 28 30 28 26 21 24 1 -24 -22 -21 -21 -18 -17 1 12 6 7 9 6 7 12 11 11 12 9 10 6 0 3 2 -5 -1 -2 -31 -38 -33 -33 -24 -26 -10 28 28 22 24 20 17 14 9 8 9 9 8 6 -8 -9 -6 -9 -9 -5 -8 -16 -12 -12 -7 -6 -7 10 22 16 14 11 7 4 -10 -16 -13 -12 -9 -9 -5 3 4 4 3 4 4 4 6 6 7 8 7 5 5 4 2 0 -2 -2 -5 -12 -10 -8 -6 -5 -3 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -2 0 7 4 2 4 4 3 1 0 2 3 3 2 4 3 4 3 1 0 2 -1 -8 -7 -7 -8 -8 -8 -5 -3 -5 -3 -3 -2 -2 5 5 5 6 5 5 5 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 4 4 3 0 1 -1 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 -4 -9 -7 -7 -8 -8 -7 -2 -1 -1 0 2 2 3 4 5 4 4 4 1 5 12 9 9 9 8 9 -2 -7 -4 -5 -8 -6 -6 -3 -2 -3 -3 -2 0 -5 -13 -10 -10 -7 -8 -8 7 12 7 9 9 8 7 6 5 6 6 5 6 2 -2 0 0 -1 0 0 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -5 -1 -1 -1 -3 -3 -1 -3 -5 -5 -4 -1 -2 -3 9 13 10 9 8 8 6 2 2 1 3 3 2 1 0 0 -1 -2 -1 -2 -8 -8 -6 -5 -4 -5 -3 2 1 0 0 -1 -1 0 1 0 3 3 3 2 4 4 3 3 1 2 1 -2 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 1 1 0 1 1 1 2 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 1 1 1 0 -1 0 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 1 0 0 2 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 1 1 1 2 2 2 -3 -3 -3 -5 -4 -4 -3 4 4 4 6 4 5 2 -2 -2 -3 -2 -4 -2 0 2 2 1 2 3 -1 -4 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 3 9 7 9 9 7 8 -3 -8 -6 -8 -7 -8 -4 3 4 3 4 5 3 0 -4 -4 -3 -1 -4 0 9 10 9 10 6 8 0 -14 -12 -12 -13 -10 -10 -3 7 7 6 7 6 5 1 -4 -2 0 -2 -2 3 5 4 4 2 1 1 -9 -13 -12 -13 -8 -8 -5 12 15 14 14 11 11 6 -4 -4 -2 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -1 -4 -4 -2 -3 -6 -5 -4 -3 0 -1 7 16 13 14 12 9 9 -5 -13 -11 -13 -11 -9 -8 -1 1 1 2 3 3 2 3 2 3 5 4 3 4 3 1 1 -1 -1 -5 -13 -13 -12 -13 -9 -10 1 16 16 18 17 14 13 4 -2 0 -1 -1 -2 -4 -9 -9 -11 -12 -9 -8 -5 -2 1 0 1 0 3 13 16 16 18 15 14 5 -16 -19 -18 -20 -17 -18 -9 3 2 1 3 3 5 11 14 15 17 13 13 9 -2 -5 -4 -4 -2 -2 -16 -27 -25 -29 -27 -24 -19 16 30 25 29 25 23 20 8 7 9 7 4 4 -10 -21 -19 -20 -17 -13 -13 -13 -10 -11 -13 -11 -12 6 38 38 38 38 31 31 2 -23 -19 -21 -22 -20 -19 -15 -9 -11 -9 -5 -3 1 8 7 8 7 4 4 17 25 21 22 20 20 10 -30 -41 -36 -40 -34 -34 -14 22 22 21 23 20 20 11 2 3 4 2 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 3 -11 -28 -26 -25 -25 -21 -21 21 44 37 39 33 31 21 -17 -26 -22 -23 -20 -22 -11 5 6 3 4 8 6 -3 -8 -6 -4 -3 -6 3 26 28 25 22 16 20 -9 -44 -40 -41 -35 -31 -29 7 28 22 24 22 21 16 5 1 3 4 2 3 5 3 3 2 -3 -2 -3 -27 -34 -31 -31 -21 -24 -9 37 39 34 35 29 29 11 -10 -8 -5 -6 -5 -4 -8 -10 -8 -11 -11 -8 -12 -17 -15 -15 -10 -7 -11 16 40 33 32 26 22 19 -5 -14 -10 -11 -9 -6 -7 -12 -9 -9 -10 -9 -6 -7 -5 -6 -5 0 -2 1 19 22 16 17 13 11 4 -9 -8 -7 -8 -7 -7 -2 1 1 1 1 1 2 -5 -5 -4 -3 -1 -1 1 3 2 2 1 2 1 -2 -3 -2 -4 -4 -2 -3 2 2 4 3 2 1 2 4 2 3 3 3 3 2 0 1 2 2 2 2 -8 -11 -9 -10 -6 -7 -4 1 1 0 -1 -1 1 1 1 -1 0 2 -2 -1 13 16 13 12 11 13 5 -9 -8 -6 -6 -6 -6 -4 -1 -2 -3 -2 0 -2 -12 -13 -10 -10 -9 -13 -1 17 13 12 12 11 11 5 2 4 4 1 2 2 1 1 1 1 1 3 -4 -13 -11 -9 -9 -9 -8 1 3 1 0 1 2 0 -3 -4 -3 -3 -2 -4 4 12 8 9 9 8 6 1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 1 2 1 0 -1 -1 0 -5 -9 -6 -7 -7 -6 -5 1 4 2 1 1 1 0 2 2 1 2 3 2 3 2 3 2 1 1 2 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 1 -9 -9 -10 -8 -8 -5 -1 0 -1 0 1 1 4 6 5 6 5 5 3 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -8 -11 -11 -12 -10 -10 -5 11 16 15 14 13 12 8 1 0 1 1 0 -1 -8 -12 -12 -13 -12 -9 -7 -2 1 2 1 1 2 8 16 15 15 16 12 10 -7 -18 -17 -18 -16 -15 -13 -1 3 3 3 2 3 10 16 16 17 16 14 11 -1 -9 -9 -9 -8 -8 -12 -23 -24 -24 -25 -20 -19 3 30 28 30 28 26 24 14 7 6 7 4 3 -4 -22 -24 -25 -24 -20 -17 -12 -5 -2 -2 -2 0 4 22 31 28 29 25 23 10 -18 -23 -23 -24 -21 -22 -13 -4 -4 -3 -3 0 3 16 22 23 23 20 18 11 1 -2 -4 -4 -4 -4 -20 -35 -32 -34 -31 -27 -19 17 32 29 30 26 24 19 10 8 8 8 6 5 -9 -22 -22 -22 -19 -16 -12 -8 -4 -2 -3 -3 -3 7 26 27 26 25 21 18 -6 -27 -25 -27 -22 -21 -18 -2 2 2 2 3 3 8 18 20 21 19 15 14 5 -4 -3 -4 -3 -2 -6 -26 -32 -30 -31 -26 -25 -7 24 25 24 24 21 19 12 7 7 7 6 6 3 -7 -9 -9 -9 -9 -5 -10 -15 -14 -13 -12 -10 -9 9 23 19 20 18 16 11 -6 -10 -8 -9 -9 -8 -5 0 0 0 0 0 0 -6 -9 -8 -7 -3 -4 1 17 20 17 15 11 13 2 -10 -8 -7 -9 -7 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 -3 -4 -7 -8 -7 -6 -4 -5 5 16 14 15 15 13 11 0 -5 -3 -4 -3 -3 -1 2 3 3 0 -1 -1 -4 -9 -7 -7 -6 -5 -4 0 3 1 3 3 2 1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 2 4 4 5 3 2 2 2 2 1 1 2 1 1 2 2 1 0 0 1 -4 -9 -7 -7 -8 -6 -6 -2 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 2 3 2 7 13 12 12 10 10 8 -3 -6 -3 -4 -5 -5 -4 -3 -3 -3 -5 -3 -2 -7 -12 -11 -10 -8 -8 -7 8 13 9 10 10 10 7 3 3 5 3 2 3 2 1 1 1 0 2 1 -7 -8 -6 -8 -8 -7 -5 0 1 0 1 1 1 -2 -4 -3 -3 -2 -3 -1 7 9 7 7 7 5 3 1 1 1 1 2 2 1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -5 -5 -5 -6 -5 -5 -3 1 1 0 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 3 2 2 4 3 3 3 2 2 1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 0 -2 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 1 1 1 0 1 1 1 0 1 1 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 2 0 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 0 1 2 2 1 1 0 0 -1 0 11 -3 -14 -11 -11 -9 -8 -6 2 6 5 4 4 3 -1 -6 -6 -6 -4 -3 -1 6 9 10 8 5 5 2 -8 -10 -8 -7 -6 -5 -1 3 5 3 3 2 1 -1 -3 -4 -3 -2 -2 0 5 6 5 3 4 4 -2 -7 -6 -6 -4 -3 -3 3 7 6 5 3 4 3 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -4 -1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 0 3 2 2 2 2 1 -1 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 4 6 5 5 4 5 -2 -6 -4 -5 -5 -4 -4 2 4 3 4 4 4 2 -3 -5 -3 -4 -4 -4 0 5 3 4 3 3 3 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 2 3 2 2 1 1 0 -3 -4 -3 -2 -2 -3 1 4 4 3 3 3 1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -2 1 2 2 1 2 1 2 -1 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 1 2 1 2 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 1 1 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 0 1 1 1 2 1 1 1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 2 2 1 1 1 2 -1 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 1 1 1 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 1 0 -2 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 0 4 3 3 4 4 3 1 -2 0 -1 -1 0 0 -2 -2 -2 -3 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 1 1 0 4 6 5 5 4 4 1 -5 -6 -6 -7 -5 -5 -3 0 1 1 1 2 1 4 6 4 5 4 5 3 0 0 0 -1 -2 -1 -6 -11 -9 -10 -9 -7 -7 6 12 10 12 10 11 9 2 1 1 1 0 -1 -4 -9 -8 -9 -8 -6 -7 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 0 5 16 16 16 15 11 13 0 -15 -13 -14 -14 -13 -12 -5 -2 -1 -1 1 1 3 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 1 -1 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 1 0 1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 1 1 1 1 0 1 0 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 1 1 2 2 1 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 1 1 1 1 0 1 0 0 -1 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 1 2 2 1 2 1 0 -2 -1 -1 -2 -2 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 1 1 0 1 1 -1 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 3 3 2 2 1 2 2 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -2 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 1 5 5 4 4 3 4 -2 -6 -5 -4 -4 -3 -3 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 4 3 3 2 2 3 2 0 1 1 0 1 -1 -8 -8 -7 -7 -6 -7 -1 9 8 7 8 7 7 2 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -5 -6 -4 -6 -4 -5 -4 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 0 9 14 12 11 9 11 6 -10 -13 -11 -12 -11 -11 -6 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 5 7 5 6 6 5 6 4 5 4 3 2 3 -7 -18 -16 -15 -14 -13 -13 7 16 13 14 12 13 10 1 0 0 -1 -1 0 -2 -6 -5 -5 -5 -4 -5 -7 -7 -7 -6 -4 -5 2 18 19 17 17 15 16 0 -15 -14 -14 -13 -13 -11 -2 2 2 2 2 2 1 1 0 1 1 1 1 6 9 9 8 7 8 5 -12 -18 -15 -16 -14 -16 -6 11 12 11 11 10 10 4 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 2 -1 -1 -1 -3 -7 -9 -8 -7 -7 -6 5 16 13 13 12 13 8 -7 -12 -10 -10 -9 -9 -4 5 6 5 3 4 3 -1 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 0 4 6 5 4 4 3 0 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 0 2 3 2 2 1 1 0 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 3 5 3 3 3 3 -3 -7 -5 -6 -5 -4 -2 5 7 7 5 5 5 1 -5 -5 -4 -3 -3 -4 1 3 2 2 1 1 0 1 1 0 0 1 1 0 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 1 3 2 2 3 2 1 -1 -2 -1 0 -1 -1 -2 -1 0 0 0 0 1 2 2 3 2 1 1 0 -4 -5 -4 -4 -3 -4 1 7 6 6 5 4 4 -3 -5 -5 -5 -4 -5 -2 5 4 4 4 4 4 0 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 2 2 1 0 1 0 0 2 1 2 1 1 2 -1 -4 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 1 2 1 0 0 -1 0 1 1 1 2 2 2 -1 -4 -3 -2 -3 -3 -3 3 4 2 3 3 3 1 -2 -2 -1 -2 -2 -2 1 1 1 2 1 2 1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 1 1 0 -5 -5 -2 -4 -3 -4 -4 -4 -3 -4 -3 -3 -4 8 14 11 11 10 12 7 -9 -11 -7 -9 -7 -8 -4 1 2 1 0 -1 0 2 3 2 2 2 2 3 5 4 4 4 5 5 -2 -13 -10 -10 -10 -10 -10 3 9 7 7 7 8 5 1 -1 1 0 1 1 0 -3 -2 -2 -3 -1 -3 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -5 -1 10 10 8 9 8 10 1 -10 -7 -6 -7 -7 -6 0 3 2 2 2 3 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 -2 0 2 2 2 2 3 3 -1 -2 -1 -2 -3 -3 -2 0 1 1 0 1 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 3 4 4 2 2 3 0 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 1 7 6 5 6 5 5 -3 -4 -3 -4 -4 -5 -3 1 0 0 1 1 1 2 3 3 2 1 0 0 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 0 3 2 2 1 2 2 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 0 -1 0 1 0 0 1 2 2 1 1 1 1 -1 -4 -3 -3 -1 -3 -1 3 5 4 3 3 5 1 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 2 5 3 3 3 4 3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -3 -2 0 -1 -2 0 0 1 2 3 4 2 2 2 1 -4 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -1 2 2 3 2 3 3 1 1 1 0 -1 0 0 -3 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 0 4 2 2 2 3 3 -1 -2 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 1 1 1 0 1 1 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 1 1 1 -1 1 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 2 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 1 1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 


the qj timer is not compatible with the prisma timer


----------

